# ***OFFICIAL*** Georges St-Pierre vs. Thiago Alves Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Georges "Rush" St-Pierre facing Thiago "Pitbull" Alves in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​
*Dana White on Georges St. Pierre*





*Dana White on Thiago Alves*





​


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

St. Pierre by GnP in the 2nd round.

Edit: Maybe the 3rd. I think GSP will wear him down and kill his cardio.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

i went with GSP mainly because ive seen more of his fights and hav been a fan for awhile but if he does lose it wont be by decision either way i do see these two matching up again in the future
GSP TKO rd 2:cool02: gonna be a war though


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I like Alves, think he's a great fighter, but i still think that GSP is a better all round fighter.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

GSP wins by utilizing a great gameplan of mixing diverse striking and mixing those up with his textbook TD's. I think this is going to be GSP's toughest fight to date, but he will eventually wear Thiago out with his insane cardio and top control. GSP wins by TKO in the 5th.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

In the fifth?! Not sure it'll go that far.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

GSP via repetative takedown and human blanket ground n pound in a five round GSP v John Fitch like match up.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Goin for Gsp 3 rounnd GnP TKO and also have a feeling this is gonna b one hell of a fight. Also im not counting out Alvez either


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm praying Thiago doesn't even make weight so I don't have a heart attack.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SuicideJohnson said:


> I'm praying Thiago doesn't even make weight so I don't have a heart attack.


That's hilarious! Yah for some reason everyone gets effected when their favorite fighters get KOed. It's traumatizing even...

The Pitbull is going to feel a lot of negative energy towards him and will not fight the way he should...maybe even nervous. When GSP comes into the ring the roar will be deafening...

You guys think this should be the main event or Brock vs Mir...


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm kind of on the fence about this one. GSP is a big strong WW, but Alves is bigger. GSP's technique is great all around. Alves has great TDD and Muay Thai and some serious leg kicks. I give the edge to GSP, BUT my gut says Alves.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah there's no doubt Alves is a major threat especially while he's fresh in the first two or even three rounds. His legs kicks look strange or maybe he just looks disproportioned since he's got a huge upper body and traps. Anyway with that much muscle he's packing on he'll be less potent as the round goes on. Love the UFC countdown where GSP says "skills always overcomes size." Lets hope so. I'd give GSP major props if he takes it on the feet and lands his combos. He's got the best flying muay thai punch, leg chop combo. It's sick. Actually I wonder if that's Thiago's game plan to chop his legs out since that's one of his biggest assets; speed. 

Still going with GSP via TKO fourth round.


----------



## valvolean (Jul 29, 2006)

Think Georges is gonna grease up for this one too?lol


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

let me say this... i do not LIKE GSP; at all! (for all those who inquire, i'm a Matt Serra mark, so there).

but, i respect and admire GSP's work ethic and skill, so pretty much unless he gets a rematch with The Terra, i'm always voting GSP no matter what he does. vs Silva, vs Florian (cause he's gonna rock Penn) .... vs God (literal or Fedor).


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I want Alves to win but I think GSP will out wrestle him and GnP finish him in the 2nd round. I dont think Alves has a good enough ground game to stop GSP's punches.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I see GSP winning this decisively unless he gets rocked by Thiago in the standup (which makes me pretty nervous actually.) GSP via GNP in the second.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This is going to be a tough fight for GSP and I am a huge GSP fan. I think he can pull it off but it he has to make sure he doesn't get hit with anything hard or else he could be done. I am sure this fight is going to be incredible and we will see who is the best welterweight in the UFC.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this one much much more than the main event. If Alves' tdd is up to it GSP might be in for the fight of his career so far.


----------



## sharp1984 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm voting Alves, via KO in the second. I absolutely can't stand GSP, i respect his skill, but very much dislike his personality.


----------



## 16volts (Jun 27, 2009)

hmmm im going to go with alvez, it appears howwever that GSP is more diverse skill wise however if alvez gets one good punch in..its all over


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> I'm looking forward to this one much much more than the main event.



I'm with you man.


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> I'm with you man.


:thumb02:


----------



## fuesselfc (Jan 28, 2008)

You guys think this should be the main event or Brock vs Mir...[/QUOTE]

It will be wierd seeing GSP not coming out as the last fight. Like his last 3 fights have been the headliner. With Lesnar /Mir, it could go either way.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah, this should be the main event.


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

Its hyped as the "co - main event". Definately has the potnetial to be an all time classic match up. Lets hope its a war!!! Alves is one scary dude, but GSP always overcomes his opponents strengths so im going for GSP on this one. It won't be an easy fight for him though....Man, I cant wait!!!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah you can feel the vibe when certain fighters come out. For Brock it doesn't seem like he's developed a solid fan base...yet. For GSP on the other hand he has legions of followers and you can hear the entire place roaring. But I get why the HWs are the main event. 

I think GSP will push the pace and Alves will wear out. GSP's movement is key and he'll pick him apart and take him down at will through the later rounds.


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh man, I couldn't be much more excited about this fight. It's going to be a classic.


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

I hate GSP with a passion....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I think Alves is going to dethrone GSP.


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

J.P. said:


> I think Alves is going to dethrone GSP.


Hallelujah, a true genius. I got KO in 1st or 2nd


----------



## Shevy19 (Jun 28, 2009)

AlaRave said:


> I hate GSP with a passion....


Your just mad that GSP owned up your boyfriend BJ Penn


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

your just mad you have a dick on your head


----------



## Shevy19 (Jun 28, 2009)

your mad that GSP is the greatest welterweight EVER!!


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

No way Hughes = best ever until he started losing. We will see a new era in Thiago Alves


----------



## Shevy19 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hughes got lucky in his first fight against GSP then owned Hu
ghes two times Alves is getting KO in the 2nd round


----------



## Shevy19 (Jun 28, 2009)

meant knocked out


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

Shevy19 said:


> Hughes got lucky in his first fight against GSP then owned Hu
> ghes two times Alves is getting KO in the 2nd round


"Alves is getting KO in the 2nd round" 
I like that bit right there you are just agreeing with me. Why you gotta come round these parts bitching with your 3 posts. **** off over to Shitdog you scummy bastard.


----------



## Shevy19 (Jun 28, 2009)

meant knocked out you know what i meant alves is going to get messed up


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah he will be messed up when he goes and gets hammerd after the fight because he just became the welterweight champion.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Please don't double post, and try to keep the exchanges civil.


----------



## Shevy19 (Jun 28, 2009)

GSP will takedown Alves at will. Alves isn't knocking out GSP on his back


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

GSP is so bad Alves will knock him out from his back.


----------



## Shevy19 (Jun 28, 2009)

GSP will get alves in full mount and destroy him.


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

No way dude GSP couldn't destroy a big mac


----------



## Shevy19 (Jun 28, 2009)

but i bet Alves could, don't even know why your arguing with me this is the most one sided fight in history GSP is unstoppable now. I feel sorry for Alves he might end up in a coma


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shevy and AlanRave, you have both been given an infraction so keep it civil, this is possibly the worst debate Ive ever seen, 2 pages of arguing and neither of you have offered any insight into the fight what so ever but oddly enough you both feel the need to insult each other.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Ok fellas... are you really trying to argue?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Shevy19 said:


> Your just mad that GSP owned up your boyfriend BJ Penn





AlaRave said:


> your just mad you have a dick on your head





Shevy19 said:


> your mad that GSP is the greatest welterweight EVER!!





AlaRave said:


> No way Hughes = best ever until he started losing. We will see a new era in Thiago Alves





Shevy19 said:


> Hughes got lucky in his first fight against GSP then owned Hu
> ghes two times Alves is getting KO in the 2nd round





AlaRave said:


> "Alves is getting KO in the 2nd round"
> I like that bit right there you are just agreeing with me. Why you gotta come round these parts bitching with your 3 posts. **** off over to Shitdog you scummy bastard.





Shevy19 said:


> meant knocked out you know what i meant alves is going to get messed up





AlaRave said:


> yeah he will be messed up when he goes and gets hammerd after the fight because he just became the welterweight champion.





Shevy19 said:


> GSP will takedown Alves at will. Alves isn't knocking out GSP on his back





AlaRave said:


> GSP is so bad Alves will knock him out from his back.





Shevy19 said:


> GSP will get alves in full mount and destroy him.





AlaRave said:


> No way dude GSP couldn't destroy a big mac





Shevy19 said:


> but i bet Alves could, don't even know why your arguing with me this is the most one sided fight in history GSP is unstoppable now. I feel sorry for Alves he might end up in a coma


Lmao!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Two pages of debate fit into a single post


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry peeps... Here is why Alves will win and I guess Shevy can give his reply in an ordely fashion as well. 

I believe that GSP has too weak a chin to stand up against Thiago and if he doesn't take him down within the first minute orso of the first round he will be in a great deal of trouble. Alves is a very powerful striker who would knock the shit out of GSP given the chance. If GSP does take the bout to the ground however I think he may be able to win. 

I do also think that Alves only has the first three rounds to work his magic in. GSP has shown in the past that he can go the championship distance and still keep up the domination when it is late in the fight. 

So my predictions are as follows... if the fight stays standing in the first three rounds Alves will win by KO or TKO. If GSP is able to take him down and keep him there he will probably win by decision or maybe a TKO in the later rounds. 

------------------------------------

I would also like to say that GSP is *NOT* the greatest welterweight ever. Matt Hughes is! Hughes is up there with the Anderson Silva on the amount of title defences in a row. Sure GSP may have beat Hughes twice in recent years but Hughes is an older guy now. For GSP in my eyes to be considered better than Hughes I would like to see him knock someone out by slamming them the height of the cage. He never will.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

> I believe that GSP has too weak a chin to stand up against Thiago and if he doesn't take him down within the first minute orso of the first round he will be in a great deal of trouble. Alves is a very powerful striker who would knock the shit out of GSP given the chance. If GSP does take the bout to the ground however I think he may be able to win.


What makes you think his chin is too weak? He has never been outright knocked out. With Serra he got clipped behind the ear and couldn't recover. 



> So my predictions are as follows... if the fight stays standing in the first three rounds Alves will win by KO or TKO. If GSP is able to take him down and keep him there he will probably win by decision or maybe a TKO in the later rounds.


GSP will be able to take him down at will. He has taken down much better wrestlers down with ease. KOS and Hughes for example. There is virtually no way for Alves to win unless it's a flash KO which is unlikely. 



> I would also like to say that GSP is *NOT* the greatest welterweight ever. Matt Hughes is! Hughes is up there with the Anderson Silva on the amount of title defences in a row. Sure GSP may have beat Hughes twice in recent years but Hughes is an older guy now. For GSP in my eyes to be considered better than Hughes I would like to see him knock someone out by slamming them the height of the cage. He never will.


Although Hughes does have more title defenses GSP is better in every aspect of the game. Hard to compare old school verus new school though since the UFC and fighters were so much different then.

In summation GSP has better wrestling, BJJ and cardio. Alves' standup might be a little better but GSP is no slouch.


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

SimplyNate said:


> What makes you think his chin is too weak? He has never been outright knocked out. With Serra he got clipped behind the ear and couldn't recover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weak chin sir, simply take a look at his fight with Serra. One semi-decent hit and he looked like he had been getting slapped around silly for past five hours. 

I do agree that GSP may be able to take him down at will but whether he chooses to or not is a different matter. Also will he keep him on the ground or will Alves be able to get back to standing.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Most people are going to be wobbly after getting punched behind the ear. It's one of those sweet spots. 

If you want to compare old fights fine. GSP was able to tool Fitch where Alves got TKO'd by him. Now whose chin is weak? Point being anyone can get caught by anyone, doesn't mean they have a weak chin.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AlaRave said:


> I would also like to say that GSP is *NOT* the greatest welterweight ever. Matt Hughes is! Hughes is up there with the Anderson Silva on the amount of title defences in a row. Sure GSP may have beat Hughes twice in recent years but Hughes is an older guy now. For GSP in my eyes to be considered better than Hughes I would like to see him knock someone out by slamming them the height of the cage. He never will.


I agree with this, the sport may have evolved and GSP may be more well rounded than Hughges ever was but the fact is Hughes was the definition of dominance during his prime and racked up win after win to put a guy with 2 title defenses up on that pedestal instead of him is BS, I think GSP takes this fight I think in time GSP can become the greatest WW of all time but Hughes left some big ass shoes to fill and this fight will help determain if GSP can ever hope to fill them.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*GSP best p4p*

GSP will win no problem. He beats everyone at their own game. He made BJ Penn quit. He out wrestled Josh Kosheck, he demolished Matt Serra, arm barred Matt Hughes, and he put on a stand up clinic against Jon Fitch. In my opinion, GSP is the most well rounded fighter in MMA right now. I believe that Thiago Alves provides a tremendous threat and could win, but I highly doubt it. I think that GSP proves once again that he is still the best welterweight in the world and this win in my opinion should put him at the top of the pound for pound world for sure.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> GSP will win no problem. *He beats everyone at their own game.* He made BJ Penn quit. He out wrestled Josh Kosheck, he demolished Matt Serra, arm barred Matt Hughes, and he put on a stand up clinic against Jon Fitch. In my opinion, GSP is the most well rounded fighter in MMA right now. I believe that Thiago Alves provides a tremendous threat and could win, but I highly doubt it. I think that GSP proves once again that he is still the best welterweight in the world and this win in my opinion should put him at the top of the pound for pound world for sure.


This isn't quite right. He did out wrestle great wrestlers, but that is about it. If he stands toe to toe with Alves and beats him, without takedowns, then you will be right. Also, had he subbed Mayhem, or any Jitz guy, then you would have a point.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> Most people are going to be wobbly after getting punched behind the ear. It's one of those sweet spots.
> 
> If you want to compare old fights fine. GSP was able to tool Fitch where Alves got TKO'd by him. Now whose chin is weak? Point being anyone can get caught by anyone, doesn't mean they have a weak chin.


I agree. I wouldn't say GSP getting rocked by Serra means he has a weak chin, as we have yet to see it again. Now AA on the other hand, has proven his weak chin time and time again.

Now onto the fight. It's going to be a tough fight for GSP, he won't be able to overpower Alves...but I still think he'll come out on top and remain champ.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

After re-watching Thiago's fight I realized GSP definitely has his hands full. Thiago is one strong welter weight
450! He packs on a lotta power in his shots; left hook, left knee, right leg kick. Really not sure if GSP can take him to the ground and hold em. Somebody said they hope he doesn't make weight...haha! Really wonder what kind of a game plan they got for Alves. I really want to see a Muay Thai war.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> This isn't quite right. He did out wrestle great wrestlers, but that is about it. If he stands toe to toe with Alves and beats him, without takedowns, then you will be right. Also, had he subbed Mayhem, or any Jitz guy, then you would have a point.


 Your forgetting that before Serra's big upset of GSP, Serra was known for his jitz, he was known for his aggressive ground work and out working his opponents with his BJJ. Thats what he built his name in the LW division utilizing and it wasnt until he got his big KO that he decided he could throw bombs.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> After re-watching Thiago's fight I realized GSP definitely has his hands full. Thiago is one strong welter weight
> 450! He packs on a lotta power in his shots; left hook, left knee, right leg kick. Really not sure if GSP can take him to the ground and hold em. Somebody said they hope he doesn't make weight...haha! Really wonder what kind of a game plan they got for Alves. I really want to see a Muay Thai war.


I see george hugging the shit out of alves. I'm talking its getting hot and steamy like a gay porno for the first two rounds as GSP wears him down and then ends the fight via tko on the gorund. Or gsp is unable to get alves down and he gets KOed.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

AlaRave said:


> Weak chin sir, simply take a look at his fight with Serra. One semi-decent hit and he looked like he had been getting slapped around silly for past five hours.


He took a punch to the back of the head, then about six shots straight while dased and he was still fighting for a takedown. 

People need to watch that fight. GSP doesn't have a weak chin, and he is going to take Alves down at will and pound him out.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Everyone is talking about the same "one lucky punch" vs "getting dominated on his back". Why don't we talk about if Alves can even MAKE the weight? This guy has always been known to have trouble making weight. Unless I'm mistaken if he goes over the limit he can't even win the belt right? Along with half his winnings going to GSP?.

I'm worried about Alves trying to cut too much to make weight and then be totally gassed the next fight night. I just don't see GSP losing because of all these intangibles.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DrFunk said:


> Everyone is talking about the same "one lucky punch" vs "getting dominated on his back". Why don't we talk about if Alves can even MAKE the weight? This guy has always been known to have trouble making weight. Unless I'm mistaken if he goes over the limit he can't even win the belt right? Along with half his winnings going to GSP?.
> 
> I'm worried about Alves trying to cut too much to make weight and then be totally gassed the next fight night. I just don't see GSP losing because of all these intangibles.



I am pretty sure you are correct about not getting a shot at the belt if he doesnt make weight. And the part about him being gassed because of the weight cut is a good point but i believe that Alves will train the right way and make the weight.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I really think both fighters will make weight. Thiago conditioned himself physically to make 170 or just under. He stated in a couple of interviews that ATM he's walking around at between 195-200 lbs instead of 200+ lbs (and he's looking to weigh 195lbs come fight night instead of 195-200 lbs).

Regarding GSP's chin, I wouldn't call it weak but wouldn't call it great either. I think it's good.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Let's keep in mind that Serra didn't hit GSP "on the button" (chin). He hit him behind the ear, which caused GSP to lose his equilibrium, and which therefore prevented him from intelligently defending himself. He was right to tap and fight another day. 

He took some nasty shots from BJ in their first fight as well (round one) but the shot causing the most damage was a grazing upper cut to GSP's nose.

So it's really not possible to assess GSP's "chin" based upon one grazing punch to the nose, and another to the back of his ear.


----------



## Rationalist (Oct 15, 2006)

Round 1:
GSP will keep the distance and get Alves timing down. This will probably take less than a minute. Then GSP will shoot in for a sucessful takedown.

The rest of the round will be GSP working Alves on the ground passing him easily to half guard and then to side control all while punching and elbowing alves face. 

Round 2: 
After a couple Jabs by GSP, he goes in again for another successful takedown. Passing right into side control and into full mount, GSP will slam Thiago's back against the ground repeatedly. Thiago will then give GSP his back desperately trying to crawl out of the beating. GSP will then soften him up a little before sliding his right arm under alve's chin for a rear naked choke.

GSP!


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

ok here is how I see it. If gsp is to win then he needs to take him down. But in the serra fight he got knocked out and alves can hit 10x more harder than serra imo so If i was gsp I would go for takedown straight away


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

GSP has to switch take down techniques. He usually goes from a south paw stance or at least he did against Serra. The problem with that is his head is susceptible to Alves' deadly left knee. He's knocked out a few people with it already. 

Ideally that would be the plan, but Alves is already expecting it. He's got way stronger take down defense than anyone especially cuz of his brute strength. GSP might have to grind it out on the feet before he mixes it up and takes him down eventually. Thiago can't be that dumb to go ballz out right in the beginning. He's gonna pick his shots with that right leg kick to try to chop the mobility of GSP. Normally one would check counter, or block counter, but Alves usually follows up with a quick jab. Alves is a solid Muay Thai fighter. I'd like to see majority of the fight standing.


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Alves ground game is very underrated.
It might not match up to GSP's but it's not bad.
He has great takedown defence aswell, koshcheck couldn't take him down and he has the best takedowns in most divisions. Alves leg kicks will wear down GSP, then after some brutal knees in the clinch from alves GSP will hit the floor and be KO'd by thiago.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Check out GSP's Blog:

http://stpierre.yardbarker.com/

sounds to me he's been working on strength training a lot, 3 reps of 100lbs is ridiculous, unless Thiago worked on his strength a lot I don't think he'll man handle George in the clinch like a lot of people think he will.

I still maintain Alves will NOT make the weight


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Despite the fact that Alves will out weight GSP come fight night, I really think GSP will come out as the stronger fighter.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

DrFunk said:


> Check out GSP's Blog:
> 
> http://stpierre.yardbarker.com/
> 
> sounds to me he's been working on strength training a lot, 3 reps of 100lbs is ridiculous, unless Thiago worked on his strength a lot I don't think he'll man handle George in the clinch like a lot of people think he will.


wow. thats quite something, very impressed by GSP.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmm that is a lot. Man that means he could probably bench 300+ pounds which is pretty phenomenal for his weight class. What does he actually walk around at; 195?

Those logos are pretty cool. I like the shield or the NBA like logo.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

DrFunk said:


> Check out GSP's Blog:
> 
> http://stpierre.yardbarker.com/


"always have butterflies, but the key is - make the butterflies fly in formation. "

Haha...my favourite part of that bit.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I wonder which logo won?

I never thought I'd say this, but I don't know what a snatch is. IN WEIGHT LIFTING.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> I wonder which logo won?
> 
> I never thought I'd say this, but I don't know what a snatch is. IN WEIGHT LIFTING.


It's where the dumb bell/kettle bell/barbell is on the ground and then you lift it up pass your shoulders and raise it up all in one clean motion. Helps with shoulders, trapz, quads, and core muscles. 100lbs for one arm is extremely heavy to do for this type of work out which means he's got exceptional functional strength. Actually that's pretty ridiculous. No wonder he powers through people with takedowns or chucks people away when they try to take him down. 

A lot of cross fit trainers and marines implement this type of exercise.


----------



## fuesselfc (Jan 28, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> He did out wrestle great wrestlers, but that is about it. If he stands toe to toe with Alves and beats him, without takedowns, then you will be right.


GSP will not stand toe to toe with Alves if that is his strength! No one wnats to compete with their opponets best weapon. If they do they usually come out on the losing end of it.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

fuesselfc said:


> GSP will not stand toe to toe with Alves if that is his strength! No one wnats to compete with their opponets best weapon. If they do they usually come out on the losing end of it.


Just to be clear, I didn't say he would. I was correcting the other guys comment where he said that GSP beats guys at what they are good at, which is just not true.


----------



## fuesselfc (Jan 28, 2008)

I understand you. we on same page


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

At least GSP's ground and pound is "watchable" as he's constantly punishing or working on his position. I just can't stand the lay and pray "breathe heavy on them" G&P guys...


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

DrFunk said:


> At least GSP's ground and pound is "watchable" as he's constantly punishing or working on his position. I just can't stand the lay and pray "breathe heavy on them" G&P guys...


It's ok you can say Guida without getting negged.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

SimplyNate said:


> It's ok you can say Guida without getting negged.


Lol guilty as charged haha


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

I won't be surprised at the end of the Fight....Thiago says that GSP was a lil slippery....


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

phizeke said:


> I won't be surprised at the end of the Fight....Thiago says that GSP was a lil slippery....


It's a scheme by Penn and Alves. They take GSP to the comission 100 times in hopes that he has enough and retires.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think the crucial part, and almost everyone here seems to agree, is where the fight takes place. I think the key to this fight is GSP's first solid take down attempt. If Alves can get out of it without burning too much energy then he has the best chance for winning, but if GSP does get it then it makes GSP confident and leads to a long fight for Alves.

I said it before, and I'll say it again. Alves needs to come out like Diego in the Guida fight and just start throwing bombs. He can't give GSP that minute or so to get comfortable and start setting the pace, he needs to get into GSP's face and never leave. He needs to show GSP that he cannot be broken and that he will not quit, but unlike Fitch (whose nuts I am currently attached too) he can throw 1 punch KO's. He may not be able to break GSP, but he can keep him from getting comfortable which is his best plan.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I think the crucial part, and almost everyone here seems to agree, is where the fight takes place. I think the key to this fight is GSP's first solid take down attempt. If Alves can get out of it without burning too much energy then he has the best chance for winning, but if GSP does get it then it makes GSP confident and leads to a long fight for Alves.
> 
> I said it before, and I'll say it again. Alves needs to come out like Diego in the Guida fight and just start throwing bombs. He can't give GSP that minute or so to get comfortable and start setting the pace, he needs to get into GSP's face and never leave. He needs to show GSP that he cannot be broken and that he will not quit, but unlike Fitch (whose nuts I am currently attached too) he can throw 1 punch KO's. He may not be able to break GSP, but he can keep him from getting comfortable which is his best plan.


You know I actually find this quite accurate. Alves' one and only chance is to bring it as hard as he can from the moment the bell rings, and he can't stop. If he lets GSP start to control the momentum and where the fight takes place, it's already over.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

rabakill said:


> You know I actually find this quite accurate. Alves' one and only chance is to bring it as hard as he can from the moment the bell rings, and he can't stop. If he lets GSP start to control the momentum and where the fight takes place, it's already over.


I actually came to this conclusion after rewatching GSP vs Serra 1. The big thing I noticed is that during their excahnges Serra was leaning heavily into them making it so that they were just inches apart. It would have been so difficult and predictable if GSP went for a TD then. I think Alves needs to do the exact same thing, get straight into the exchanges and give GSP no rythm or space for a TD.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

From UFC website



> Thiago Alves
> 
> • Tied for third-longest winning streak in UFC history
> • Landed third-most leg kicks in UFC history
> ...


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Diego however, was facing a significantly smaller opponent who also happened not to be a boxer or muay thai guy. 

GSP by way of contrast, has very dangerous hands and feet. GSP can finish a fight with his strikes, which could not be said of Guida. 

Also, the Diego Guida fight was a three rounder, whereas this is a five rounder. GSP has the cardio to go full tilt for five rounds, and his cardio will almost certainly be superior to Alves'.

Alves would risk getting caught in a wild exchange and/or risk gassing. Either way, it's a lose/lose strategy for Alves. 

Alves would be much better off fighting at a much more measured pace, chopping down GSP's legs bit by bit, and hopefully staying out of range of GSP's shots. 

Personally, I see GSP having his way shooting in on Alves, and his attack from the top will just wear Alves down and potentially demoralize him. 



cdtcpl said:


> I said it before, and I'll say it again. Alves needs to come out like Diego in the Guida fight and just start throwing bombs. He can't give GSP that minute or so to get comfortable and start setting the pace, he needs to get into GSP's face and never leave. He needs to show GSP that he cannot be broken and that he will not quit, but unlike Fitch (whose nuts I am currently attached too) he can throw 1 punch KO's. He may not be able to break GSP, but he can keep him from getting comfortable which is his best plan.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Diego however, was facing a significantly smaller opponent who also happened not to be a boxer or muay thai guy.
> 
> GSP by way of contrast, has very dangerous hands and feet. GSP can finish a fight with his strikes, which could not be said of Guida.
> 
> ...


Your final argument, if anything, helps state why my plan for Alves is a better one. Alves is most likely not going to get KO'ed by GSP early on while he is fresh. When he is short on his gas tank he has shown in the past that he susceptible to shots, but not early on. If Alves lets GSP get comfortable and control the pace then it is over for him, Alves needs to take the risk and go for it because as we all know GSP can go full tilt for 25 minutes. If Alves is going to win this he needs to make it a quick fight. And while you tout GSP's striking you also need to remember that GSP likes long range striking like jabs, kicks, and superman punches, he does not like close and gritty punching like Serra did in their first fight. He likes to strike where he has plenty of space to shoot in from, if Alves gets in his face, stays close, and throws bombs he may catch GSP early and force him into a fight or flight situation that GSP is not used too or comfortable with. My plan still seems more solid that any other offered. 

While I would normally agree that the best way for Alves to win would be use leg kicks to slow his opponent and then stalk in for the kill, we are all pretty sure that if Alves gives GSP the space and time he will get the TD. Alves cannot let GSP get any TD's in the first round, thus he needs to be close and in his face.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Agreed. We all know GSP fights strategically and with his head. We all know he has a plan. Alves needs to make him panic and react, NOT strategize, not think. Given too much time and space GSP will be able to stay outside, trade strikes with Alves but ultimately be able to set up a takedown.

The reason I see GSP winning nonetheless are that his takedowns are unreal. If Alves does get too close, puts the pressure on, no matter how strong he is, GSP will find a way to take him down, because his panic mode will be (should be) wrestling/judo. 

Still, this is Alves' best chance, its not like GSP is a great counterstriker like Machida or Silva, he hasn't been tested against a mastered, aggressive striker.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I think this is going to be fight of the night and i really hope it ends with the classic; "it is aaaalllll oooveerrr" Mike Goldberg line. My gut for some reason is telling me Alves, his striking is unreal. If he can connect and drop bombs on GSP it is over. Alves needs to chop down the legs of GSP with those brutal kicks. But im sure everything that Alves throws at Pierre, Pierre will have an answer for it, its gonna be a nail biter.


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Early on I was leaning towards GSP and now that UFC 100 is among us I am thinking upset here.Alves is young,but I think he realizes that a title shot can sometimes take years to get.He will take advantage of this opportunity If he fights smart and does not try to land that one big shot.He has great standup,so I think If his takedown defense is good,he can and will eventually pick GSP apart.My original thought was that GSP would neutralize his striking by out wrestling him for a decision,and that could easily happen,but I will stick will Alves,by knockout in the 4th.


----------



## Seanzky (Jan 22, 2009)

What a fight this one will be!

GSP is great. There's no doubt about it. But Thiago was scary against Hughes. Granted he didn't make weight and that could have had an unfair advantage but he was still crisp in every strikes he let loose. If he performs like that against GSP, this will be a fun fight to watch. If he forgets his heart in the locker rooms, forget about it. GSP got over his nerves a long time ago.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Will Alves make 170?*

I cant recall the last time Alves has made it to 170, and there are already reports that Alves is currently 20 pounds over weight and struggling with the cut.

This is going to suck, but I dont see Alves making weight. A 3 round fight favors Thiago though, because I expected a fresh GSP to just wear Alves out in the later rounds. But it wont matter if its not for the title.

Im gonna say, we get a 3 round fight. And Alves pisses Dana off something fierce by coming in at like 173.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> I cant recall the last time Alves has made it to 170, and there are already reports that Alves is currently 20 pounds over weight and struggling with the cut.
> 
> This is going to suck, but I dont see Alves making weight. A 3 round fight favors Thiago though, because I expected a fresh GSP to just wear Alves out in the later rounds. But it wont matter if its not for the title.
> 
> Im gonna say, we get a 3 round fight. And Alves pisses Dana off something fierce by coming in at like 173.


I think he'll make weight, but i cant say at what cost. If he doesnt, well, he's a dick. Chance of a lifetime, you dont blow it.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

Didn't he make weight against Koscheck?


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=4314899&name=mma

He's at 183. He'll make weight.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

yoda said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=4314899&name=mma
> 
> He's at 183. He'll make weight.


13 pounds, not much fat or water left. I dunno man hes got 48 hours.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

mattreis324 said:


> Didn't he make weight against Koscheck?


171 not 170


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> 171 not 170


but that 1lb is there to compensate for any slight error with the scales. 171 means he made weight. alot of fighters now weigh in at 1lb over the specified weight. Dunno why to be honest, i'd rather weigh in at 1lb under to make sure i made weight. . .


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm positive he'll make weight. This is a huge opportunity for him.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

thiago will make weight dana wouldnt give him a title shot for a long time if he didnt.


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

what happens if he doesn't make weight? cant remember what happens.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

wado lado said:


> what happens if he doesn't make weight? cant remember what happens.


GSP has the option to not fight Alves...
But should GSP decide to fight, it will be at a catch weight and it wont be for the title.

Im not sure, but I think there is some pay slash too.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

wado lado said:


> what happens if he doesn't make weight? cant remember what happens.


The UFC sends a lion in to fight in his place. . .

Nah, GSP has the option of whether to take the fight at a catchweight. No title, and 3 rounds. But basically GSP doesnt have an option to refuse the fight, cos Dana will crack the whip.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

attention said:


> GSP has the option to not fight Alves...
> But should GSP decide to fight, it will be at a catch weight and it wont be for the title.
> 
> Im not sure, but I think there is some pay slash too.


GSP will get a % of Alvez's purse


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> but that 1lb is there to compensate for any slight error with the scales. 171 means he made weight. alot of fighters now weigh in at 1lb over the specified weight. Dunno why to be honest, i'd rather weigh in at 1lb under to make sure i made weight. . .


yeah, but for title fights they don't give you the 1 lb leeway. so he has to make 170. i think he'll make it. he's at 183 right now


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

attention said:


> GSP has the option to not fight Alves...
> But should GSP decide to fight, it will be at a catch weight and it wont be for the title.
> 
> Im not sure, but I think there is some pay slash too.


alright thanks for that info.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

He will definitely make weight, I can't see him throwing away this opportunity.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I cant see him failing to make weight for this fight he will be more motivated to make it then ever, what worries me is if he is somehow able to beat GSP will he have that same motivation to make weight when he is _defending_ the title or will he pull a Paul Fihlo and screw the challengers out of a title shot.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

He'll make weight. This is a title fight so I'm pretty sure he'll push himself.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

No doubt he'll make weight, for more reasons then just one. It's the biggest opportunity of his life, and Dana White would literally crap in his mouth if he didn't make weight and threw salt on UFC 100.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> No doubt he'll make weight, for more reasons then just one. It's the biggest opportunity of his life, and Dana White would literally crap in his mouth if he didn't make weight and threw salt on UFC 100.


I don't think Dana will crap, he still sold out UFC 100. This will just make more money with GSP holding onto the belt. It is a win win situation.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

So what can he do apart from sweat a lot, shit a lot, and otherwise dehydrate himself?

God that would suck.


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

He'll make weight, probably 171 lbs, but he'll get there. Not that he isn't jacked or huge or anything, but some people like to take advantage of the hype and over-estimate Alves' size. Is he the biggest welterweight ever? Easily. Is he a middleweight fighter? No way. I mean, Alves would look really small really fast (5'8.5") standing next to a near 6'0" jacked Marquardt.

I am aware he has a history or not making weight and using banned substances to help him lose it -- he's huge, but he's not thaaaat big guys.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

*GSP/Alves: how does it play out?*

I'm picking GSP, but if I were to piece together a fighter to beat GSP, he would look a lot like Alves. He would be a viscous and versatile striker, powerful and have nasty TD, with a great chin.

In GSP's last 4 fights, he hasn't really been hit. 

Question: will he be able to avoid getting hit by Alves? If he does get stunned, will he be able to weather it?

Will GSP be able to take Alves down? Neither Hughes, nor Kosh, nor Parisyan were successful doing so to any large extent.

Does GSP have enough power to hurt Alves standing?

In the end I think GSP takes him down and submits or GnP's him. GSP is a better take down artist than all the above. I also think GSP does well in the stand up, possibly even wins it. But it's a tough call.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

AceCombat said:


> He'll make weight, probably 171 lbs, but he'll get there. Not that he isn't jacked or huge or anything, but some people like to take advantage of the hype and over-estimate Alves' size. Is he the biggest welterweight ever? Easily. Is he a middleweight fighter? No way. I mean, Alves would look really small really fast (5'8.5") standing next to a near 6'0" jacked Marquardt.
> 
> I am aware he has a history or not making weight and using banned substances to help him lose it -- he's huge, but he's not thaaaat big guys.


if he makes 171 thats not making weight for title fights he needs to be 170


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

BrFighter07 said:


> if he makes 171 thats not making weight for title fights he needs to be 170


UMMM not sure your right about that they have a 1 pound wiggle room.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

> Younger and stronger


That's what the commercial says. I know Thiago is younger than Georges, but stronger? I'm not convinced.


Oh, and yeah, you have to hit 170 for a title fight.


----------



## RatedRSnake (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow Thiago Alves might win but you got too understand this thiago alves lost to Jon Fitch and when Jon fitch faced georges St Pierre he was dominated most of the time. But you know Thiago Alves is strong so it can go either way.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

jeffmantx said:


> UMMM not sure your right about that they have a 1 pound wiggle room.


Actually, I'm pretty sure you are incorrect. For all non-title fights, you are absolutely correct. For Championship fights, there is no 1 lb wiggle room.

I'm trying like hell to find a source for you, but can only find vague references to it. I'm done looking though


----------



## IkeBron (Jul 9, 2009)

*Go Pierre*

I really hope that George will somehow use his technique and make thiago submit or sumting cause hes gonna have a hard time with thiago standing up.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

> Georges St-Pierre
> 
> • Second-most accurate takedowns in UFC history (min. 20 attempts)
> • Defends 85% of takedowns
> ...


from http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=Poll.pollResults&qid=126


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

I hope GSP gets knocked out so hard that his body does a backflip....lol


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Tough fight to call. I mean, Alves is a tough dude to read. How focused is this kid? I mean will he fight GSP as if it's the last fight of his life? If so, then Alves has a good chance of scoring the knocking as his standup game is a bit sharper than GSP. 

HOWEVER, we all know that GSP is a frightening athlete and he has some of the best takedown offence in the history of the sport. But will the 190lbs GSP being able to take and HOLD down the 200lbs ALves for the victory?? Stranger things have happened, eh.


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

phizeke said:


> I hope GSP gets knocked out so hard that his body does a backflip....lol


i hate you. lol jk.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Tough fight to call. I mean, Alves is a tough dude to read. How focused is this kid? I mean will he fight GSP as if it's the last fight of his life? If so, then Alves has a good chance of scoring the knocking as his standup game is a bit sharper than GSP.
> 
> HOWEVER, we all know that GSP is a frightening athlete and he has some of the best takedown offence in the history of the sport. But will the 190lbs GSP being able to take and HOLD down the 200lbs ALves for the victory?? Stranger things have happened, eh.


Ok, i doubt GSP shows up 190 during fight night. Cutting 10~15 is already high but your suggesting he will cut 20? (on that body that has like what 5% body fat?), furthermore your suggesting Alves (assuming he makes weight lawl) will increase by 30lbs during fight night?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

As long as GSP comes in with a smart game plan and fights a smart fight, he'll roll over Alves.

I like Thiago. He's the goods, but St. Pierre only loses this by Matt Serra punch.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope GSP wins the fight, I want GSP to win the fight. 

GSP is very skilled plus he's an intelligent fighter that always comes with a great game plan. Problem is that Thiago Alves is a beast and GSP won't be able to come in bigger than his opponent this time. I expect that come fight night Alves will have 10 pounds on the man from Saint-Isidore and I'm hoping it won't be a big difference maker for TD/TDD and clinch. GSP has not been as devastating at stopping his opponents as I'd like so I expect this fight could go into late rounds. 

If GSP wears Alves out and can avoid a lights out strike I'm saying he gets a 4th round TKO and another notch on his belt. Haven't been this nervous and amp'd since the Fitch fight.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Blitzdog said:


> I hope GSP wins the fight, I hope GSP wins the fight.
> 
> GSP is very skilled plus he's an intelligent fighter that always comes with a great gameplan. Problem is that Thiago Alves is a beast and GSP won't be able to come in bigger than his opponent this time. I expect that come fight night Alves will have 10 pounds on the man from Saint-Isidore and I'm hoping it won't be a big difference maker for TD/TDD and clinch. GSP has not been as devastating at stopping his opponents as I'd like so I fear this fight could go into late rounds.
> 
> If GSP wears Alves out and can avoid a lights out strike I'm calling 4th round TKO! Haven't been this nervous and amp'd since the Fitch fight.


Yep. I see the same exact problem for GSP. I also think he'll win. But will he get hit? Can he get away with trading? Will he have the better clinch? Will he be able to take Alves down? 

For some reason, I see GSP striking better with Alves much better than people think. And I think the take downs are going to come. I'd say either 4th round stop, or convincing 5 rnd. dec.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Alves is a huge underdog in this fight.

I do not like both fighters. But I want Alves to win this.

I think GSP will win because he'll drag Alves to the ground and just wear him down for 5 rounds.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

This is a good fight...I take back the last comment I posted.....I wish the best for both of these fighters.....If GSP takes this.....we might probably see Anderson vs GSP......at a catch wieght match.....


----------



## Fozzy Fiend (Jun 27, 2009)

*Now I really think GSP will be in trouble!*

http://www.mmaontap.com/mma/entry/thiago-alves-secret-weapon-for-ufc-100/


from mmaontap.com


> In a recent article on UFC.com, Thiago “Pitbull” Alves mentioned that he had a secret weapon for his upcoming title bout with champion Georges St. Pierre.
> 
> Alves said, “Fabio Holanda, who trained GSP for nearly two years, is here supporting my training and giving me a lot of details about his game; that was a great addition.”
> 
> ...


I would love to GSP win so we can see a Silva/GSP superfight. But this has me scared. I really think Alves is gonna win.


----------



## bileye (Feb 7, 2008)

This makes the fight that bit more interesting. However I'm sure the gsp camp will argue that his game has pregressed leaps and bounds. I love both fighters and think this is by far the FOTN. I'm rooting for Thiago, solely on the basis that he saved UFC 85 which I attended!


----------



## Fozzy Fiend (Jun 27, 2009)

bileye said:


> This makes the fight that bit more interesting. However I'm sure the gsp camp will argue that his game has pregressed leaps and bounds. I love both fighters and think this is by far the FOTN. I'm rooting for Thiago, solely on the basis that he saved UFC 85 which I attended!


Yeah, Im in a bad spot here. Im a huge GSP fan, but Alves is a freaking beast...or should i say pitbull? lol I think its gonna be FOTN too. I cannot freaking wait for this ppv!!!!


----------



## bileye (Feb 7, 2008)

Fozzy Fiend said:


> Yeah, Im in a bad spot here. Im a huge GSP fan, but Alves is a freaking beast...or should i say pitbull? lol I think its gonna be FOTN too. I cannot freaking wait for this ppv!!!!


Dude, I'm like a giddy F***ing school girl. I'm genuinely nervously excited! It's kind of weird.


----------



## Rationalist (Oct 15, 2006)

*GSPs (Bersitis) Elbow!!*

This thing is nasty! I hope it doesn't affect his performance.

http://www.cagepotato.com/whats-gsps-elbow


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

You can't even tell that it's GSP! If it is that thing does look nasty and will effect the outcome of the fight.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

oh no..


----------



## Rationalist (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is another image..


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh great and I just put money on him!!! C'mon frenchy I know you can still do it!! :laugh:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

ohshi GSP and Fitch 

All he needs to do is take some nexproxen sodium and it'll go down. Bersitis sucks ass though, had it in my knee a while back


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd love Alves to win, but I wouldn't want this to be an excuse.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I've had issues like this in the past. I can say with confidence that everytime you hit it/bump it/brush against something, it hurts. Your movement with it is a lot less than normal and tends to make that arm quicker to tire out. I'm not saying that was Georges has is exactly what I had but if it is he's going to have a bit more of a challenge ahead of him.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> I'd love Alves to win, but I wouldn't want this to be an excuse.


Elbow bursitis doesn't constitute much of an excuse IMO, it's painful but it's not like extremely diblitating.


----------



## List (May 1, 2009)

That thing is nasty, hopefully he can use it for good and it doesn't affect it. We shall see.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

You can actually see this in his UFC 100 countdown video too. It looks like an alien. Gross.

I hope there is something they can do for that. Drain it or something.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

It doesn't worry me a bit. His right elbow's always looked kinda lumpy compared to the left one.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

No wonder BJ quit with that club of an elbow raining onto his forehead like that. Jesus.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> No wonder BJ quit with that club of an elbow raining onto his forehead like that. Jesus.


I claim elbow implants!!!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Against Fitch:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

TALENT said:


> I claim elbow implants!!!


Naw, it was something he drank. Some kind of elbow growth serum.


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll be shocked if GSP doesn't dominate Alves....I think GSP,conditioning, strategy, wrestling and GnP is going to overwhelm him...


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Naw, it was something he drank. Some kind of elbow growth serum.


That secretly secretes grease on command. 

It's all coming together now.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> ohshi GSP and Fitch
> 
> All he needs to do is take some nexproxen sodium and it'll go down. Bersitis sucks ass though, had it in my knee a while back


what exactlt does it do? like does it hurt to put pressure on?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Bursitis is inflammation of the bursa sac between joints (you have it between all of them). It gets infected with some bacteria and starts over producing the liquid used to lubricate your joints and it's a fairly common and very treatable thing with antibiotics and neproxen sodium (an anti-inflammatory drug usually combined with caffeine) and takes anywhere from a couple days to a week to go away. It doesnt hurt so much when putting pressure on it (a little more than usual but not like, say, if it was a deep bruise) so much as it does to move it in quick succession (e.x. if GSP were to try and throw a lot of hammer fists in quick succession) and even then it's not the worst pain in the world. It feels more like it's sore from a hard days workout than anything, but slightly worse. Nothing GSP can't handle.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

WOAH! If it didn't already look bigger than normal that would be terrifying to have on your elbow. I've never had it before, but I've known plenty of people who have and it's only seemed to looked that bad when its on their knees. Then again, GSP has been doing rediculously hard training all through it, so it's understandable to get way big. At least it isn't discolored or anything, he can still get rid of it. 

Or maybe K-flo let him borrow his titanium implants.


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

bileye said:


> Dude, I'm like a giddy F***ing school girl. I'm genuinely nervously excited! It's kind of weird.


I hear you. I'm exactly the same. I might not be able to sleep tonight at this rate. Without any disrespect to GSP, Alves is winning this belt.


----------



## Shockley (Jul 10, 2009)

I believe GSP will win. He is a very tactical fighter and has a very good ground game. Alves is a very aggressive fighter and will keep GSP busy. If Alves keeps the fight standing and he stays in close, forcing GSP into a boxing match, he might win. If both fighters go back and forth or it goes to the ground, GSP will have it.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

If alves uses his size to pin GSP he could take it, especially if he's got an inside track on his jitsu, but otherwise I still [sadly] think GSP will win, not because I don't like him, I do, but I think an Alves win is better for the sport.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I think GSP will win. Alves is a dangerous fighter without a doubt, but I think GSP is a way more better rounded fighter with far superior wrestling. I think GSP will look to mix it up, but will try to dominate it on the ground. I'm curious to find out if the people that think GSP is going to lose, what they think about GSP's chances are with Silva.


----------



## Fozzy Fiend (Jun 27, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> If alves uses his size to pin GSP he could take it, especially if he's got an inside track on his jitsu, but otherwise I still [sadly] think GSP will win, not because I don't like him, I do, but I think an Alves win is better for the sport.


yeah, GSP is the man, but theres something about Alves. Ive watched alot of interviews with him in the last week. and he just looks like hes gonna kill GSP.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

I think GSP is going to follow a similar game plan he had for Serra 2 and BJ Penn. Serra rocked him during the first fight and BJ out struck him in the first fight. He'll want to minimize risk of getting caught by using greco-roman wrestling style and then try to dominate on the ground (arguably the least comfortable zone for Alves).
Anyways, just my opinion, however, I'm hoping Alves takes it!.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Its just his size for the weight class is so impressive, that's his key to dominating him.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

GSP is a huge muther too, and the best wrestler of the division. KOS didn't do that bad against Alves, and I think GSP is 10x the fighter KOS is. The only thing that worries me is GSP's mental game. Also I think if GSp decides to stand and bang he will get KTFO.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

GSP's chin has become really underrated since the Serra loss. He's taken shots from every guy he's fought since and he's been just fine.
Almost anyone would have been dazed by that shot behind the ear that Serra threw. And it still took him about 10,000 punches to put Georges away.
Not saying GSP should stand there and go all Griffin-Bonnar with Alves -- which he won't -- but just that the dude can take a punch.


----------



## MmaGumboDotCom (Jul 4, 2009)

*Que The F***: What's with Gsp's Elbow?*



> Gsp has something nasty on his elbow and after seeing the picture set, I feel slightly more confident in my Thiago Alves bet. Many fighters get banged up during training and almost all of them fight with some form of injury but this one could pose a problem. Although it is obvious that something is wrong with his elbow, Georges St.Pierre has yet to comment on the injury which is probably not a bad idea.
> 
> After seeing the pictures it seems that the French-Canadian could possibly be suffering from Olecranon (Elbow) Bursitis
> 
> ...


Que The F***?: What's with Gsp's Elbow?


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

That will only make his elbows more deadly. I'M SURE HE'S FINE. oops caps was on.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

thiago better make weight tonight


----------



## MmaGumboDotCom (Jul 4, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> That will only make his elbows more deadly. I'M SURE HE'S FINE. oops caps was on.


If it wasnt painful it would be a sweet advantage but it doesnt look like he would want to hit something hard with that thing


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

That's just his Riddum bone, don't worry.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

He's been eating his spinach. That thing is going to open some serious cuts on Alves face I imagine.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i think fighters would be allowed to take prescrition steroids wouldn't they?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

This is already being discussed in the official pre/post fight discussion thread: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/57975-official-georges-st-pierre-vs-thiago-alves-pre-post-fight-14.html


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I've merged the elbow bursitis thread into this one because, as Xerxes pointed out, it's already been discussed.

Elbow bursitis isn't uncommon among grapplers, and I can say that I've seen it before on competitive athletes in cases where it's not debilitating.

Georges doesn't look like he's hurting too bad as a result, and as long as he drains it regularly, he should have no problem maintaining full use of his arm (though I doubt he'll use the point of the elbow to strike, as has already been pointed out).

As far as the possibility of using a steroid based treatment, I'm fairly sure that there was not a regimen approved by the commission, so I doubt he's treating the injury with cortisone (or another anti-inflammatory steroid).

That said, I don't see this being a major problem against Alves. Pure grappling doesn't require extensive use of the point of the elbow, and if Georges maintains his posture on the mat, he shouldn't have a problem using the hands and forearms instead of the point of the elbow.

Since his grappling is lightyears ahead of Thiago's anyway, I don't see Georges being too heavily reliant.

Also, this isn't a particularly severe case of bursitis. The swelling seems relatively controlled and the discoloration doesn't seem to bad. Though, all of that gets aggravated when the body undergoes strenuous activity, so it could get very bad over the course of the bout.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Good post Ironman. I'm pretty sure with the adrenaline on fight night he won't even feel his elbow.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> Good post Ironman. I'm pretty sure with the adrenaline on fight night he won't even feel his elbow.


Yeah, it always depends on the situation.

If the blood gets pumping and the adrenaline gets going, you barely feel it. However, one of the differences between MMA and grappling is that time between rounds.

Sometimes that cool down time really hurts you if you're trying to push through on adrenaline, because the hormones calm down and it gets hurting. Once you start to feel it, it can be hard to push that out of your mind.

It'll be interesting to see how GSP handles it.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

You guys do realize that the steroids use to remove inflamation are completely different from anabolic steroids used to bulk up.

I'm pretty sure cortical steroids are not banned.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

He just needs to tweak those nips at the beginning of each round and he will keep the pain at bay.. hopefully


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> You guys do realize that the steroids use to remove inflamation are completely different from anabolic steroids used to bulk up.
> 
> I'm pretty sure cortical steroids are not banned.


Actually they probably are, but they pass through your system so quickly that I wouldn't doubt he could use it, stop a couple weeks out and still pass.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> You guys do realize that the steroids use to remove inflamation are completely different from anabolic steroids used to bulk up.
> 
> I'm pretty sure cortical steroids are not banned.


I'm not familiar with the specific NSAC rules on corticosteroids, but I do know that the Olympic committee has banned their use if injected, but not applied topically.

It'd be interesting to see if he chose to treat it with anything. I'm sure it's within NSAC regulation.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Which arm is it again?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Which arm is it again?


Right arm.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SuicideJohnson, does GSP really tweak his nipples in the beginning of the match?

I know a lot of fighters (including myself) slap both sides of their faces before a round... but nipple tweaking? oh man, maybe that's the secret!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> SuicideJohnson, does GSP really tweak his nipples in the beginning of the match?
> 
> I know a lot of fighters (including myself) slap both sides of their faces before a round... but nipple tweaking? oh man, maybe that's the secret!


Many people believe that it unleashes a particularly lethal type of riddum.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

*GSP's Stand Up Game.*

I just watched a clip with Couture suggesting that GSP could win the fight _anywhere he wanted_, standing or on the ground. I think Couture has lost his judgement. There is no way, IMO, GSP is anywhere close to Thiago standing. 

If GSP stands or delays his takedown of Thiago, he's waking up to a doctor's torch light in his eyes.

Honestly I think it's crazy that Thiago is still dismissed so easily on the weight of GSP's reputation. Thiago is the best striker at WW...easily and I love GSP.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

HeelHooker said:


> I just watched a clip with Couture suggesting that GSP could win the fight _anywhere he wanted_, standing or on the ground. I think Couture has lost his judgement. There is no way, IMO, GSP is anywhere close to Thiago standing.
> 
> If GSP stands or delays his takedown of Thiago, he's waking up to a doctor's torch light in his eyes.
> 
> Honestly I think it's crazy that Thiago is still dismissed so easily on the weight of GSP's reputation. Thiago is the best striker at WW...easily and I love GSP.



GSP's stand up is off the charts. He outboxed Penn and BJ is considered one of the best if not the best boxer in the UFC. I think GSP has a 6 or 7 inch reach or Alves as well.

The only thing that GSP needs to look out for is getting tagged with a clean solid shot. Barring that, GSP will run over Alves imo.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

capjo said:


> GSP's stand up is off the charts. He outboxed Penn and BJ is considered one of the best if not the best boxer in the UFC. I think GSP has a 6 or 7 inch reach or Alves as well.
> 
> The only thing that GSP needs to look out for is getting tagged with a clean solid shot. Barring that, GSP will run over Alves imo.


Mike Tyson is a great boxer but he'd not last 30 seconds in an MMA stiking match against a Machida or Silva.

Honestly, the idea of BJ Penn being a great boxer is dubious to me, but the idea of comparing BJ as a striker to Thiago is a bit of a stretch. 

BJ is nowhere as dynamic a striker as Thiago. In a purely stand up game, I honestly think BJ would not last a round.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Couture took too many hammerfists from Brock...

Only way GSP would outstrike Alves is if he held him down and did the whole "blood to the shoulders" technique he did to slow down Penn. I'm not sure GSP could hold Alves down like he did BJ though. Yeah yeah "GSP's wrestling blah blah blah other level blah strong" but Alves is a heavy dude and will not get potato sacked like BJ did.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

GSP has good movement and usually can keep the fight at a range. He _could_ potentially win it in a stand up, sure, but he wouldn't want to get into a brawl or close fight. He _would_ be smarter by taking it to the ground.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

GSP's striking is underrated IMO. I think Alves is a better striker, but I don't think he will absolutely tool GSP.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

Guy said:


> Couture took too many hammerfists from Brock...
> 
> Only way GSP would outstrike Alves is if he held him down and did the whole "blood to the shoulders" technique he did to slow down Penn. I'm not sure GSP could hold Alves down like he did BJ though. Yeah yeah "GSP's wrestling blah blah blah other level blah strong" but Alves is a heavy dude and will not get potato sacked like BJ did.



Guy, I'll rep you because that's the bottomline. 

GSP is very strong and athletic, that's generally his meat and potatos. He takes you down and drills knees into your ribcage over and over and over again. 

If he wins, I'll almost predict that that's how he'll do it. 

In terms of stand up technique and movement , however, GSP is generic and predictable. He lacks power and surprise - Thiago's strong points.

It's crazy to even reduce Thiago's striking prowess to comparisons with GSP, let alone BJ. Absolutely, GSP will attempt to do a takedown and muscle Thiago into containment whilst he knees his ribs. Then, after Thiago is worn down, maybe he'll attempt a submission.

He's not going toe to toe with Thiago, however. Guaranteed. He'll get knocked out colder than Serra knocked him out.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

So what's it like? Swinging from Alves' nutsack like that?




GSP has unbelievable standup. I'd say on par with Thiago, except that GSP is also way better at everything else too.

This is going to be a great match, but overall GSP will outclass Thiago.

BTW, GSP has 9 knock out wins.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> So what's it like? Swinging from Alves' nutsack like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could easily claim you were swinging from GSP's "nutsack" too but that's a debating loser's angle. 

I was arguing that GSP is nowhere close to Thiago's striking and I see no recent evidence that proves that GSP is anywhere near Thiago in stand up.

The best advantage that GSP has had against ALL his recent opponents is that he is stronger and can contain them once they hit the ground. Then his rib shots go to work.

If he wins by any other means than a takedown, knees to ribs then sub a dead horse I'll eat my shoe.

Sorry, but I am not getting this GSP dynamicism that everyone is talking about. He's done the same thing ever since Serra knocked him out.

I'm not trying to offend, just stating the truth as I see it.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> So what's it like? Swinging from Alves' nutsack like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This right here. 

GSP apparently has underrated footwork and he does a good job of covering up as well. Thiago i would say has more dynamic power punches and his legkicks are better then GSP's but im going with GSP on the better jab and more unpredictable kicks.

It seems ever since he lost to Serra, a lot of people have considered his stand-up average. It is not as technical as Alves' i will admit but it's still damn dangerous and i think he might surprise some people this fight and stand with him for a few before establishing his ape technique for the win.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

rygu said:


> This right here.
> 
> GSP apparently has underrated footwork and he does a good job of covering up as well. Thiago i would say has more dynamic power punches and his legkicks are better then GSP's but im going with GSP on the better jab and more unpredictable kicks.
> 
> It seems ever since he lost to Serra, a lot of people have considered his stand-up average. It is not as technical as Alves' i will admit but it's still damn dangerous and i think he might surprise some people this fight and stand with him for a few before establishing his ape technique for the win.


Well guys, we're all "pundits" here but if GSP knocks out Thiago, I will eat humble pie and acknowledge I underestimated him.

On the other hand, if Thiago puts him to sleep, I hope non of you will start threads on "lucky punches", I hope you too will acknowledge your overestimation of GSP's striking against Thiago's.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I absolutly agree with Couture, GSP is the better striker, Alves is overated because of his power, I mean he hardly dominated Koschek in the stand up and GSP's stand up is vastly superior to Kos's. GSP takes this fight where ever he wants.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

HeelHooker said:


> I could easily claim you were swinging from GSP's "nutsack" too but that's a debating loser's angle.
> 
> I was arguing that GSP is nowhere close to Thiago's striking and *I see no recent evidence that proves that GSP is anywhere near Thiago in stand up.*
> 
> ...


Did you see his last 2 fights against Fitch and Penn? He owned both of them in the stand up. He hit Fitch with a shot or that that would have knocked out most people. I think GSP will win on the feet and the ground. I don't think Alves will throw many kicks because he doesn't want to be taken down. Also, If GSP wants the fight on the ground then your going down end of story. Fitch and Penn both have amazing take down defense, especially Penn, and GSP had no problem taking them down. Alves isn't even much bigger than GSP and GSP can take down Rashad. Barring any flash KO, GSP will win easily. Maybe after GSP wins people will believe me when I say he is a god.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I absolutly agree with Couture, GSP is the better striker, Alves is overated because of his power, I mean he hardly dominated Koschek in the stand up and GSP's stand up is vastly superior to Kos's. GSP takes this fight where ever he wants.


Tox, GSP isn't winning this fight standing, despite his reach. The only place he is winning is on the ground. I assure you he's getting knocked out on his feet if he hangs too long.

He is not as fast or as dynamic with his strikes as Thiago. There are not a lot of "drop chin to chest" GSP stand-up highlight reels for a reason. 



diablo5597 said:


> Did you see his last 2 fights against Fitch and Penn? He owned both of them in the stand up. He hit Fitch with a shot or that that would have knocked out most people. I think GSP will win on the feet and the ground. I don't think Alves will throw many kicks because he doesn't want to be taken down. Also, If GSP wants the fight on the ground then your going down end of story. Fitch and Penn both have amazing take down defense, especially Penn, and GSP had no problem taking them down. Alves isn't even much bigger than GSP and GSP can take down Rashad. Barring any flash KO, GSP will win easily. Maybe after GSP wins people will believe me when I say he is a god.


I don't doubt that GSP would look great against Penn and Fitch standing, he is a vastly better striker than either. But Georges is no Thiago at stand up.

About the takedown defense, honestly I think Thiago is in a league of his own, particularly because of his unusual size and strength at WW. This guy brushed off Hughes like a little girl when Hughes made attempts to take him down.

That's not to say he won't be taken down but that it will be difficult and when it happens, it will be impossible to contain him due to his strength.

I love GSP but I don't want to keep watching him fight people that are vastly weaker than him. I want shear technique over strength.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I think their striking are pretty even. Alves has more power but GSP has a huge reach advantage and he's also a bit faster. Both are good at mixing up their strikes.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HeelHooker said:


> Tox, GSP isn't winning this fight standing, despite his reach. The only place he is winning is on the ground. I assure you he's getting knocked out on his feet if he hangs too long.


Hmm, Im pretty sure that everyone thought Koschek would get nocked out but didnt. Alves has short little arms and has built this hype by knocking out guys with little or no stand up but he is now facing somebody who is a better striker, who knows how to keep his opponent at bay. I will bet that GSP controls the stand up for as long as he wants till he either finished Alves or decides to take him down at which point he will. Alves has a punchers chance and that is it because GSP will dominate this fight, by being more skilled and better conditioned


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

GSP will win by leg kicks just to prove a point.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Hmm, Im pretty sure that everyone thought Koschek would get nocked out but didnt. Alves has short little arms and has built this hype by knocking out guys with little or no stand up but he is now facing somebody who is a better striker, who knows how to keep his opponent at bay. I will bet that GSP controls the stand up for as long as he wants till he either finished Alves or decides to take him down at which point he will. Alves has a punchers chance and that is it because GSP will dominate this fight, by being more skilled and better conditioned


Toxic, but Alves hasn't entirely depended on reach to knock people out. He lit out Hughes' candle with his Muay Thai knee not his boxing reach.

I will give credit where credit is due if GSP wins the stand up, but it's just not likely in my calculation.

Maybe I have a few things to learn still, but I just think the GSP hyp is bigger amongst his fans than it is with him and his camp. I think GSP will shoot from the get go because he wants no part of the stand up.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Hmm, Im pretty sure that everyone thought Koschek would get nocked out but didnt. Alves has short little arms and has built this hype by knocking out guys with little or no stand up but he is now facing somebody who is a better striker, who knows how to keep his opponent at bay. I will bet that GSP controls the stand up for as long as he wants till he either finished Alves or decides to take him down at which point he will. Alves has a punchers chance and that is it because GSP will dominate this fight, by being more skilled and better conditioned


Not picking on you Toxic, but sometimes it is hard to not see some bias when people have the fighter they are talking about as their avatar or in their sig :laugh:


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

HeelHooker said:


> Tox, GSP isn't winning this fight standing, despite his reach. The only place he is winning is on the ground. I assure you he's getting knocked out on his feet if he hangs too long.
> 
> He is not as fast or as dynamic with his strikes as Thiago. There are not a lot of "drop chin to chest" GSP stand-up highlight reels for a reason.
> 
> ...


So, Hughes is garbage now. You can see his take downs from a mile away and he has no striking.

If GSP gets him down, and he will, he's staying down. I believe GSP is stronger than Alves. Bigger muscles do not equal more strength.



Toxic said:


> Hmm, Im pretty sure that everyone thought Koschek would get nocked out but didnt. Alves has short little arms and has built this hype by knocking out guys with little or no stand up but he is now facing somebody who is a better striker, who knows how to keep his opponent at bay. I will bet that GSP controls the stand up for as long as he wants till he either finished Alves or decides to take him down at which point he will. Alves has a punchers chance and that is it because GSP will dominate this fight, by being more skilled and better conditioned


Can't rep you now but I couldn't have said it any better myself.



SimplyNate said:


> GSP will win by leg kicks just to prove a point.


 haha can't rep you right now eitther.


I just rewatched the Alves Kos fight and I think GSP is the better striker. Alves has mean leg kicks, but I know for sure GSP trains with guys who are even better than Alves at leg kicking and at everything else. He's not just fighting GSP, he's fighting the whole camp. GSP will go in and use his range to avoid leg kicks. He will pick Alves apart on the feet and take him down when he sees an opportunity. GSP will win how and when he wants to. Most likely KO due to foot stomps. Koscheck exposed him.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> I just rewatched the Alves Kos fight and I think GSP is the better striker. Alves has mean leg kicks, but I know for sure GSP trains with guys who are even better than Alves at leg kicking and at everything else. He's not just fighting GSP, he's fighting the whole camp. GSP will go in and use his range to avoid leg kicks. He will pick Alves apart on the feet and take him down when he sees an opportunity. GSP will win how and when he wants to. Most likely KO due to foot stomps. Koscheck exposed him.


Well, the proof is in the pudding.

I'll either be proven wrong or right but I'm certain I'm right.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Loser +repps the other person.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> I just rewatched the Alves Kos fight and I think GSP is the better striker. Alves has mean leg kicks, but I know for sure GSP trains with guys who are even better than Alves at leg kicking and at everything else. He's not just fighting GSP, he's fighting the whole camp. GSP will go in and use his range to avoid leg kicks. He will pick Alves apart on the feet and take him down when he sees an opportunity. GSP will win how and when he wants to. Most likely KO due to foot stomps. Koscheck exposed him.


i don't see how gsp can use his range to avoid leg kicks. gsp is no lyoto machida, when gsp steps in to strike he'll be in range for a leg kick. training against leg kicks is good, but that won't help him after he's taken 3-5 of those flush to the thigh. if alves uses his kicks effectively then it will greatly effect gsps takedowns as he won't be able to put much weight on his lead leg anymore.

gsp's main gameplan in my eyes is to get this fight to the ground and dominate from there. the most dangerous part of the fight will be closing the distance, as thats where alves is at his best. gsp could receive a knee if he shoots in, or a left hook as he gets in clinch range, either could potentially end the fight right there. 

gsp may be the favorite but saying he'll pick alves apart on the feet and win anyway he wants is just ludicrous. alves has a good chance at stopping gsp and if he does, it wouldn't be considered an upset at all.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Before the Penn II fight the forums were jammed with everyone saying GSP couldn't win standing and he out struck Penn easily. Now all of a sudden Penn isn't that good and Alves is going to wreck GSP standing. I have no idea why GSP gets so much hate for his stand up, he has good reach, mixes up really well and is quick as hell. Does Alves have more power? Yeah, and he might KO GSP, he could KO anyone if he connects but I think GSP is at the least on par with Alves in overall striking ability, if not superior.

Having said that he should still take it to the ground because his wrestling is even better and that is a safer win.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

rygu said:


> This right here.
> 
> GSP apparently has underrated footwork and he does a good job of covering up as well. Thiago i would say has more dynamic power punches and his legkicks are better then GSP's but im going with GSP on the better jab and more unpredictable kicks.
> 
> It seems ever since he lost to Serra, a lot of people have considered his stand-up average. It is not as technical as Alves' i will admit but it's still damn dangerous and i think he might surprise some people this fight and stand with him for a few before establishing his ape technique for the win.


GSP finds success with his standup because people are so worried about his takedowns. Put him in a K-1 match and he get's schooled.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I dont think that alves has a uberstandup. Lytle gave him problems until the cut. He is very well beatable in the standup.


----------



## NameChange (Mar 4, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> GSP finds success with his standup because people are so worried about his takedowns. Put him in a K-1 match and he get's schooled.



This isn't K-1 this is called MMA. Do you know what that stands for?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

NameChange said:


> This isn't K-1 this is called MMA. Do you know what that stands for?


Uhhh yeah I do. I just disagree that GSP is an elite level striker. He has success at striking because people fear his takedowns. He's *not *a horrible striker, just isn't world class. That's why this fight with Alves is so interesting, if he can defend the takedown as well as he did against Kos I really could see him pulling off the upset. If get can't stop the takedown it will be a long night for Thiago.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

GSP doesn't have big hands but he has an effective jab and also can throw decent high kicks - wouldn't be surprised to see him try and catch Alves going for a leg kick with a head kick of his own - might not KO anyone but gives you something to think about, and that really is GSP game, mix things up so just when you think he is going for a takedown he smacks you with a hook, or when you think he is going for a kick he goes for a double leg - really it will come down to how relaxed Alves can be and prove his TDDs worth maybe he can stick to his own game plan and give GSP fits


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Uhhh yeah I do. I just disagree that GSP is an elite level striker. He has success at striking because people fear his takedowns. He's *not *a horrible striker, just isn't world class. That's why this fight with Alves is so interesting, if he can defend the takedown as well as he did against Kos I really could see him pulling off the upset. If get can't stop the takedown it will be a long night for Thiago.


I somewhat disagree, who in the WW division would you consider and elite level striker? I sure hope you dont consider Alves and elite level striker, because an elite level striker should pick Kos apart standing something Alves was hardly able to do and that was despite Kos taking the fight on short notice. That fact is Alves isnt that good of a striker he is just one of the better strikers in a division that really lacks many great strikers, unfortunatly for him GSP is a better striker.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

GSP doesn't have big hands? So what was that punch that floored Fitch at the beginning of the 3rd round? And the superman punch left hook combo that dropped Hughes on his ass at the end of the 1st round in their 2nd fight? Or the punches that dropped Jay Hieron?

Thiago has 2 good standup weapons, his legkicks and the knee to the face of the idiots who try to do a takedown with no setup, see Hughes and Parisyan. In terms of legkicks, Thiago probably has more power than GSP but he doesn't have nearly the variety, angles, and combos that GSP puts together. GSP can go inside, outside, front leg or back leg, he has a lot more options for hitting Thiago than the other way around.

GSP isn't an outstanding striker like Anderson Silva, but he's still darn good, and more than good enough to give any of the welterweights a pile of trouble. People get all caught up with GSP's wrestling skills and forget that his background is in Karate and striking.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I somewhat disagree, who in the WW division would you consider and elite level striker? I sure hope you dont consider Alves and elite level striker, because an elite level striker should pick Kos apart standing something Alves was hardly able to do and that was despite Kos taking the fight on short notice. That fact is Alves isnt that good of a striker he is just one of the better strikers in a division that really lacks many great strikers, unfortunatly for him GSP is a better striker.


There probably aren't any elite level strikers in the UFC's WW division. Alves does have some of the best leg kicks in the game which could potentially take away GSP's explosiveness.

GSP is and should be a heavy favorite in this fight. But people talk like the guy is an elite striker, I think effective striker would be a better descriptor.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I somewhat disagree, who in the WW division would you consider and elite level striker? I sure hope you dont consider Alves and elite level striker, because an elite level striker should pick Kos apart standing something Alves was hardly able to do and that was despite Kos taking the fight on short notice.


I don't know...Thiago looked pretty good in that fight, I thought. Against any other chin, he'd have had that fight won on several ocassions: 

http://www.mmabettingblog.com/2009/06/29/ufc-90-thiago-alves-vs-josh-koscheck-video/ 

I do think that the UFC WW division hasn't a single "elite" striker at the moment, though.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

aerius said:


> GSP doesn't have big hands? So what was that punch that floored Fitch at the beginning of the 3rd round? And the superman punch left hook combo that dropped Hughes on his ass at the end of the 1st round in their 2nd fight? Or the punches that dropped Jay Hieron?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I was stating that in reference to the fact that those were not KTFO power from GSP - yes he has dropped guys but he dropped Fitch a # of times yet couldn't KO him - he has enough power to scare guys but not lethal


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Extremely hard to KO Fitch. Knocking him down with a punch is an accomplishment lol.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

HeelHooker said:


> Mike Tyson is a great boxer but he'd not last 30 seconds in an MMA stiking match against a Machida or Silva.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I honestly don't mean to offend you, but thats an insane statement. I dont mean to get off topic but Tyson would completly eat them alive standing.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Mc19 said:


> I honestly don't mean to offend you, but thats an insane statement. I dont mean to get off topic but Tyson would completly eat them alive standing.


Yeah man I was thinking the same thing. They wouldn't last too long in putting a heavyweight boxer of the highest calibre in a standup fight with them. Recognize that Mike Tyson could KILL someone with one power punch, it's scary stuff.

Sorry to keep off topic. Gsp's standup is awesome, and we are about to find out all of the answers to these things.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

GSP is a very good MMA striker, of course he wouldn't be elite in K-1.

One of the main reasons Georges is such an elite MMA fighter is his ability to integrate the parts of his game together.

I think that barring getting caught GSP wins the stand up game, especially if he scores a takedown and gets some damage early.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Yeah man I was thinking the same thing. They wouldn't last too long in putting a heavyweight boxer of the highest calibre in a standup fight with them. Recognize that Mike Tyson could KILL someone with one power punch, it's scary stuff.
> 
> Sorry to keep off topic. Gsp's standup is awesome, and we are about to find out all of the answers to these things.





Mc19 said:


> HeelHooker said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Tyson is a great boxer but he'd not last 30 seconds in an MMA stiking match against a Machida or Silva.
> ...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HeelHooker said:


> I just watched a clip with Couture suggesting that GSP could win the fight _anywhere he wanted_, standing or on the ground. I think Couture has lost his judgement. There is no way, IMO, GSP is anywhere close to Thiago standing.
> 
> If GSP stands or delays his takedown of Thiago, he's waking up to a doctor's torch light in his eyes.
> 
> Honestly I think it's crazy that Thiago is still dismissed so easily on the weight of GSP's reputation. Thiago is the best striker at WW...easily and I love GSP.


GSP...probably has just as good if not better stand-up than Thiago......FACT.........



Guy said:


> Couture took too many hammerfists from Brock...
> 
> Only way GSP would outstrike Alves is if he held him down and did the whole "blood to the shoulders" technique he did to slow down Penn. I'm not sure GSP could hold Alves down like he did BJ though. Yeah yeah "GSP's wrestling blah blah blah other level blah strong" but Alves is a heavy dude and will not get potato sacked like BJ did.


 
I'm curious what makes you think GSP has no stand-up?????



cdtcpl said:


> GSP has good movement and usually can keep the fight at a range. He _could_ potentially win it in a stand up, sure, but he wouldn't want to get into a brawl or close fight. He _would_ be smarter by taking it to the ground.


True to some extent but at the same time he enjoys a reach advantage and between the jab and the leg kicks I like his chances of pickin from the outside and if he were to need.....

He can easily shoot and take Alves down....:thumbsup:

I love how under rated GSP's stand-up is on this thread......


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I absolutly agree with Couture, GSP is the better striker, Alves is overated because of his power, I mean he hardly dominated Koschek in the stand up and GSP's stand up is vastly superior to Kos's. GSP takes this fight where ever he wants.


Yep. Everyone's talking about Alves being the best striker GSP's ever faced, but the truth is, GSP may be the best striker Alves has ever faced. The two best strikers I recall facing Alves are Fisher and Lytle, both who hung in with Alves impressively. In fact Fisher seemed to get the best of every exchange.

If GSP can exchange with Alves, it's over. Strikes lead to openings for takedowns and nobody does that better than GSP. 

And I wouldn't be surprised if GSP plans on standing with Alves for a time. Being unpredictable is sometimes the best game plan of all. With Penn he clinched and worked for the takedown. This fight he may look for it in the exchanges.


----------



## MmaGumboDotCom (Jul 4, 2009)

*Curious: Will the Lack of Trash Talk Hinder St. Pierre?*



> In recent interviews with Thiago “The Pitbull” Alves, his respect for welterweight champion Georges “Rush” St. Pierre is made quite evident. “He is a complete fighter,” states Alves. “I have a lot of respect for him.”
> 
> George has too shown utmost respect to Alves, “He is the best guy I will fight so far” . St. Pierre has also been quoted calling The Pitbull a “gentleman” and giving praise to Thiago’s gym, American Top Team.
> 
> ...



Curious: Will the Lack of Trash Talk Hinder St. Pierre?


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

leifdawg said:


> Mc19;929257Mike back in his heyday said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe anyone would say this, it wouldn't even be close. You would probably see the first death in the UFC. Mike had more speed, power, better timing, pretty much better everything than those guys. It wouldn't even be close.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think you guys are kidding yourselves. To put the best MMA fighters in the world against the best Boxers in the world, in an MMA match, is stupid. Of course the MMA fighter would win.

And kickboxing only... I think there's a few MMA guys who'd crush Tyson. Fedor's punches I'm sure are more deadly, Anderson Silva is 100x more versatile and elusive... not to mention, the evolution of MMA is bringing us fighters who are just worlds above any fighters from the past.


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> leifdawg said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe anyone would say this, it wouldn't even be close. You would probably see the first death in the UFC. Mike had more speed, power, better timing, pretty much better everything than those guys. It wouldn't even be close.
> ...


----------



## barenuckles (Mar 25, 2009)

gee, both penn and serra got there asses handed to them after they ran there mouths. I think serra beating him woke him up. Trash talk is alot of bs


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

Wouldn't really be accurate to say that was the case in his last two fights. He fought Jon Fitch in between those, and they were pretty mutually respectful of eachother. I don't think it will make much difference. Georges has said many times in the past that he doesn't fight with emotion, nor get distracted by comments made by his opponent.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

You really run your own MMA website and ask something like this?


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> AI think there's a few MMA guys who'd crush Tyson. Fedor's punches I'm sure are more deadly, Anderson Silva is 100x more versatile and elusive... not to mention, the evolution of MMA is bringing us fighters who are just worlds above any fighters from the past.


oh my god, what is this world coming too.



jhizzy said:


> Mc19 said:
> 
> 
> > I know right? especially with he's too short comment. Tyson (at his peak) had better head movement than anderson silva. To add on, a prime d'amato trained mike tyson would be an absolute terror in the clinch due to his lethal body shots and uppercuts.
> ...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jhizzy said:


> Mc19 said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> You really run your own MMA website and ask something like this?


lulzz


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Not in the least bit..perhaps it would make him even more cautious which means he's less likely to make a mistake......:thumbsup:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I like fighters a lot more if they dont trash talk, trash talk is all for selling PPV's and GSP doesnt need to trash talk to sell PPVs


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Those initials sell the fight by themselves now.

Mais oui.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Damn, you were right, sorry for disagreeing with you......


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

don't know why this is on before fitch but i can't complain because i'll be going sleep after this one.


hopefully thiago can beat hendo for ko of the night, but thats a tough act to follow.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This isn't the co-main event. lolwut?


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

did expect gsp alves now


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think GSP is gonna stand for a while....:confused02: I went to Highschool with Thiago Alves...i should pull for him but i'm not.....


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Im so excited right now


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I think GSP is gonna stand for a while....:confused02: I went to Highschool with Thiago Alves...i should pull for him but i'm not.....


Was he big tough guy everyone was scared of?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Didn't expect to see this one so soon. But here we go!!

I do wonder when Fitch/Thiago will be showed.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Did anyone just see a little bit of vaseline on his arm and they went crazy over it LMAO. It was like a millimeter come on.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wow....here we go...good old GSP.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

so much for his td defence


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Was he big tough guy everyone was scared of?


 
no he used to go down to the beach all the time and chill with the Brazillians, never really knew he fought.....:confused05:


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

game over.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Come on GSP


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> no he used to go down to the beach all the time and chill with the Brazillians, never really knew he fought.....:confused05:


ahaha I thought he trained in your town!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

1 in the books for GSP.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

soon Alves wont be able to see where he's throwin punches or when GSP decides to shoot in......:thumbsup:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

LMAO at the commission they are really watching him I laughed a little at that.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Jesus, GSP Is a monster!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Thiago can only win with a flash ko.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> ahaha I thought he trained in your town!


 
yeah Coconut Creek.....ATT $115 a month :thumbsup:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> yeah Coconut Creek.....ATT $115 a month :thumbsup:


Hey! Congrats on mod.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Alves doesn't have much left for round 4


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

now we know


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

I dont think Thiago is going to make it in da 4th round


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Nope. He's just managing 'is riddum.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Is GSP........tired?

Naaaaaa........hmmmmm.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Man GSP is really making Alves work for it.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Georges St-Pierre won this fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Composure said:


> Hey! Congrats on mod.


 
Thanks dude.....:thumb02:


I think GSP might be able to finish this but so much for Alves bein the better striker.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Mentally Alves is done. The takedowns have beat down Alves.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Man GSP is taking like no damage in this fight damn.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

hit him with your groin????!!!!!!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

GSP hurt his groin??? Weird better not make it obvious.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It's just hurting because of all the shameless GSP nuthuggers like myself.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

GSP is simply a legend at this sport.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Man GSP has to face Anderson Silva damn no one is going to beat him at 170.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

GSP's striking is way btter than Alves'.....Now everyone is clear on that.....8 total takedowns as well so far......with a pulled groin.......wowraise01:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Alves has nothing.. Pure domination by GSP.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GSP is the king. Also, lol at Mike Swick vs GSP.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Some ******* IDIOT gave me shit about me saying that GSP will lay n pray...YES, THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT HE DOES DUDE! I wish you would come back.....I knew that this is what GSP will do against athletes, fighters that are as skilled as him in stand up....he's ******* boring and we all know it. He showed us his true colors with his last fight and you know ******* what?! I WAS ******* RIGHT....he takes down dudes and is boring as ******* hell. I'm glad the crowd is happy, but this was ******* shit. Dude, whoever you are, I wish you would come back so you can eat so many ******* crows.....GSP WILL and IS a ******* lay n pray fighter, mark my words. He can't overpower and **** up dudes that have his skill, but when someone has at least one of his skills matched, he is a ******* lay n prayer. **** YOU DUDE, YOU'RE A ******* RETARDED IDIOT


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

That was just incredible how he destroyed him.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Some ******* IDIOT gave me shit about me saying that GSP will lay n pray...YES, THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT HE DOES DUDE! I wish you would come back.....I knew that this is what GSP will do against athletes, fighters that are as skilled as him in stand up....he's ******* boring and we all know it. He showed us his true colors with his last fight and you know ******* what?! I WAS ******* RIGHT....he takes down dudes and is boring as ******* hell. I'm glad the crowd is happy, but this was ******* shit. Dude, whoever you are, I wish you would come back so you can eat so many ******* crows.....GSP WILL and IS a ******* lay n pray fighter, mark my words. He can't overpower and **** up dudes that have his skill, but when someone has at least one of his skills matched, he is a ******* lay n prayer. **** YOU DUDE, YOU'RE A ******* RETARDED IDIOT


Nice rant. That was rather sad.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Pretty much by the textbook.


----------



## ssob (Jun 20, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Some ******* IDIOT gave me shit about me saying that GSP will lay n pray...YES, THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT HE DOES DUDE! I wish you would come back.....I knew that this is what GSP will do against athletes, fighters that are as skilled as him in stand up....he's ******* boring and we all know it. He showed us his true colors with his last fight and you know ******* what?! I WAS ******* RIGHT....he takes down dudes and is boring as ******* hell. I'm glad the crowd is happy, but this was ******* shit. Dude, whoever you are, I wish you would come back so you can eat so many ******* crows.....GSP WILL and IS a ******* lay n pray fighter, mark my words. He can't overpower and **** up dudes that have his skill, but when someone has at least one of his skills matched, he is a ******* lay n prayer. **** YOU DUDE, YOU'RE A ******* RETARDED IDIOT


someones upset lol that was a good fight if you don't like the take down part watch boxing or kick boxing


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GSP made that look easy fighting through pain. P4P #1


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Some ******* IDIOT gave me shit about me saying that GSP will lay n pray...YES, THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT HE DOES DUDE! I wish you would come back.....I knew that this is what GSP will do against athletes, fighters that are as skilled as him in stand up....he's ******* boring and we all know it. He showed us his true colors with his last fight and you know ******* what?! I WAS ******* RIGHT....he takes down dudes and is boring as ******* hell. I'm glad the crowd is happy, but this was ******* shit. Dude, whoever you are, I wish you would come back so you can eat so many ******* crows.....GSP WILL and IS a ******* lay n pray fighter, mark my words. He can't overpower and **** up dudes that have his skill, but when someone has at least one of his skills matched, he is a ******* lay n prayer. **** YOU DUDE, YOU'RE A ******* RETARDED IDIOT


 
Come on bro tell us how you really feel......


!st. GSP beat Alves in striking tonight.....

2nd. when you see that opening as a wrester you score points and wear people down.....

3rd....what are you drinkin tonight???


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Anyone still think Alves is a much better striker? Or that GSP is going to have trouble taking him down?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> GSP made that look easy fighting through pain. P4P #1


Quoted for truth.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

ssob said:


> someones upset lol that was a good fight if you don't like the take down part watch boxing or kick boxing


Yeah, I just gave you full red. I like the ground game, when they are utilizing BJJ or ******* advancing positions. Go **** yourself you ******* idiot.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, I just gave you full red. I like the ground game, when they are utilizing BJJ or ******* advancing positions. Go **** yourself you ******* idiot.


He did advance his position. He had full mount multiple times, took his back, and was the better standup fighter. Easy on the booze.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Man GSP needs to fight Anderson Silva wow that would be one hell of a fight.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Nope! That's why he got the little banner "complete fighter" as he got ready to enter the octagon!


----------



## ssob (Jun 20, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, I just gave you full red. I like the ground game, when they are utilizing BJJ or ******* advancing positions. Go **** yourself you ******* idiot.


i love you too ... big hug?:cheeky4:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> He did advance his position. He had full mount multiple times, took his back, and was the better standup fighter. Easy on the booze.



 Well at least you know why I have such an attitude, eh?



ssob said:


> i love you too ... big hug?:cheeky4:



Huge huge and a kiss on the cheek for good measure.


----------



## strauss (Apr 22, 2007)

Chump wants no part of Silva. GSP knows he can't Lay and Pray on a real 185 pounder.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> lay n pray...YES, THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT HE DOES DUDE! I wish you would come back.....I knew that this is what GSP will do against athletes, fighters that are as skilled as him in stand up....he's ******* boring and we all know it.


You must've closed your eyes In shame when GSP dropped Alves then? 
Face the fact, GSP dominated him In every area.. that includes the standup.


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

MmaGumboDotCom said:


> Curious: Will the Lack of Trash Talk Hinder St. Pierre?


No.........It won't.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 5, 2007)

Jesy Blue said:


> hit him with your groin????!!!!!!


They say GSP has so many weapons...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol at Alves' great TDD that people on here were saying would win him the fight.

GSP is in a league all his own. Alves was a tough opponent and provided a few small issues and I am looking forward to a rematch in a year or two. 

I think the UFC has to set up a GSP vs Silva fight, there is no one left that would create a problem, Alves is by far the 2nd best fighter at WW but it is going to take him a fight or two to get a rematch.


----------



## DavidCaruso (May 31, 2009)

I'm not raging but GSP fights bore me too. I know the man has 8 knockouts but you know the fight is going to be a bunch of spears and rubbing man titties for 5 full rounds. He really is arguably #2 PFP (outside of Fedor), but his style just isn't my thing.


----------



## ssob (Jun 20, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Well at least you know why I have such an attitude, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woah! its getting weird in here ... off to the brock beating thread :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Flashman said:


> They say GSP has so many weapons...


OH F*CK YEAH!!!


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> He did advance his position. He had full mount multiple times, took his back, and was the better standup fighter. Easy on the booze.


Yeah, I have to agree... when you take someone down, get in their guard, pass their guard, beat them until they give you their back and stand, and then you throw them back down and start all over... it's hard to believe that you're not "advancing your position".



DavidCaruso said:


> I'm not raging but GSP fights bore me too. I know the man has 8 knockouts but you know the fight is going to be a bunch of spears and rubbing man titties for 5 full rounds. He really is arguably #2 PFP (outside of Fedor), but his style just isn't my thing.


The only boring thing is that there's little to no back-and-forth, the fights are entirely one-sided. Other than that, you get good hands, good kicks, good takedowns, good wrestling, good BJJ... he uses it all. But he uses it all so seamlessly, and makes it look so easy, that sometimes it can be taken for granted.

What surprised me was just how quickly Thiago's face went from looking like a baby-faced kid to looking like a wrinkly old man... just one round. Mr. St. Pierre was working Thiago harder than even I thought...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Too bad mmafoeum doesn't punish it's paid members despite obvious rule infractions. Since when were you allowed to make two paragraph attacks against other users? I know someone who was banned for telling someone to grow some balls.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

Georges looked great.

I started this thread and I applaud his standup!

This was highly impressive and I eat my shoe.

Excellent perfomance.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Too bad mmafoeum doesn't punish it's paid members despite obvious rule infractions. Since when were you allowed to make two paragraph attacks against other users? I know someone who was banned for telling someone to grow some balls.


For those of us who have been around, we've seen paid members punished and banned. But hey, maybe we do get a little slack, since we've actually paid for the service...

Alright, I'm out. Time to go watch an arm-breaking.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Too bad mmafoeum doesn't punish it's paid members despite obvious rule infractions. Since when were you allowed to make two paragraph attacks against other users? I know someone who was banned for telling someone to grow some balls.


That was part of a continuing pattern that took place despite warnings. Whether or not someone is a paid member doesn't have jack shit to do with it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I love watching him move around the octagon. He is incredible on his feet. If he hadn't gone into MMA he'd have been a boxer or figure skater or something.

OK maybe not a figure skater, due to the lack of ass kicking, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Takes a real man to admit that Heelhooker. I'd rep ya, but I gotta spread the love.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well make sure you give your warnings out. And I'll just pretend that he hasn't personally attacked other users prior to this tirade..


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Before I was mod I remember a user who perpetually attacked other members in a borderline manner. There are gray areas, unfortunately.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Well make sure you give your warnings out. And I'll just pretend that he hasn't personally attacked other users prior to this tirade..


Who are you referring to good sir?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HeelHooker said:


> Georges looked great.
> 
> I started this thread and I applaud his standup!
> 
> ...


 
At least you know when your of a little bit....repped for truth....:thumbsup:


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> At least you know when your of a little bit....repped for truth....:thumbsup:


Thanks pal, I am highly impressed by GSP. Really surprised.

This was a really fun match. Thank you too guy.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Owned. That is really all that needs to be said.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HeelHooker said:


> Thanks pal, I am highly impressed by GSP. Really surprised.
> 
> This was a really fun match. Thank you too guy.


 
You'll see him hold that belt longer than Hughs did.....he is really a freak of nature and a phenom as far as an athlete.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

You know, In a _magical _land where GSP, Fedor and Anderson all weighed the same I'd pick GSP every single time.

P4P #1


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Well make sure you give your warnings out. And I'll just pretend that he hasn't personally attacked other users prior to this tirade..


 
Sweep has things under control......make sure you stick to the thread and enjoy the evening....after all...we all saw history tonight...just ask Dana......:confused02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Alves got destrooooooyed. 

Groin tear in round 3 as well just makes GSP all the more awesome.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> You'll see him hold that belt longer than Hughs did.....he is really a freak of nature and a phenom as far as an athlete.....:thumbsup:


Hasn't he already held it longer, in terms of successive victories? Oh, wait... Serra threw a wrench in those works. Ah, well. He'll get there.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Who are you referring to good sir?


Don't you mean "To whom are you referring, jolly old chap?"


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

*GSP vs Alves*


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Hasn't he already held it longer, in terms of successive victories? Oh, wait... Serra threw a wrench in those works. Ah, well. He'll get there.


Ugh don't remind me. I don't mind Serra but I was pretty depressed for a while after that match.


----------



## MikeyD (Jul 12, 2009)

GSP's stand-up is actually phenominal, it's just not devestating. It's like Forrest Griffin, you don't fear the guy but he can outwork you.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

I had a feeling GSP would abuse Alves with takedowns. What impressed me the most however was how Alves still kept going with heart + decent skill. He was clearly a tier lower but at least he didn't embarrass himself tonight. He got beat up standing and on the ground but it could have been a LOT worse.

On a side note, is there ANYONE left in the WW for GSP? Like seriously, I don't think he'll lose at the WW for the next 5 years at least.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm very impressed with Alves actually. The fact that he managed to stuff a lot of GSP's takedowns, make weight, scramble, defend alright, and seemed to have even better cardio then GSP to me shows he will be #2 for a very long time to come. 

On that note, GSP is the best fighter in the world. He really outclassed Alves, and there is no 170 pounder that can beat him without a flash KO. It's actually just gotten the the point where losing a 50-45 decision can make you look impressive.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Who scored that fight 50-44? I could of sworn that was one of the judgements.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, who in the WW class is gonna beat GSP?? I don't think there is a fighter with the skill set. I can't think of a fighter who can handle how GSP puts it all together and has the cardio in case they do posess the skill. Aside from that I was pretty bored watching this fight. Just the same thing over and over.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow. I was completely wrong about this fight. Alves got taken down so easily. I guess that just shows the big gap in skill levels between GSP and the rest of the WW division.


----------



## Tap77 (Jul 12, 2009)

Come on do you see forrest knocking out people with head kicks? Why do people under estimate GSP so much, every fight its the same thing, everyone thought penn was gonna destroy him standing up, same with alves. GSP has dominated EVERYONE at 170, there is no one left,when will people give him the respect hes due, hes the most well rounded fighter in MMA.


----------



## Stealthrida (Jun 7, 2007)

Gsp looked great tonight, it sucks for the pulled groin... i would not say he cleared the 170 division....I think that if Swick gets by Kapmann he would be more of a threat than Alves call me crazy just i think he is the dark horse crusing by unnoticed.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

When he beats Mike Swick he will have my vote as number 1 

:thumb02:


----------



## Tap77 (Jul 12, 2009)

Come on, swick would get owned in every possible situation, swick would have no chance against alves or fitch let alone GSP. Do you actually think swick could defend against GSP's takedowns? GSP would destroy him stand up or on the ground.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tap77 said:


> Come on, swick would get owned in every possible situation, swick would have no chance against alves or fitch let alone GSP. Do you actually think swick could defend against GSP's takedowns? GSP would destroy him stand up or on the ground.


Gsp is number 1

end of story.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea I don't really see anyone threatening GSP ( I hate GSP by the way). Only way he'll lose if he gets caught like he did vs Serra but that's a low chance in every fight.

I don't know who he could fight next... fighting spider would be suicide for him he's never do that. He would get eaten alive, first round brutal KO. Spider is way bigger than GSP and is quicker IMO. It won't even be close.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

Swick is a joke... for a guy that use to walk around at 205.. fight at middle weight.. & now fighting at 170 looking like a hungry african kid on national geographic.... I'd hate for GSP to ruin his hopes at becoming a champ.. cus he would look frighting scary cutting down to 155 in hopes of capturing some sort of title...could you imagine Swick dropping more pounds to fight smaller opponents? "Damn you look skinny!"...Swick.."no, Im in great shape & i feel good" ..."no you look ******* scary skinny"... GSP would murder him where & when ever he wants to....


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

DropKicker said:


> Swick is a joke... for a guy that use to walk around at 205.. fight at middle weight.. & now fighting at 170 looking like a hungry african kid on national geographic.... I'd hate for GSP to ruin his hopes at becoming a champ.. cus he would look frighting scary cutting down to 155 in hopes of capturing some sort of title...could you imagine Swick dropping more pounds to fight smaller opponents? "Damn you look skinny!"...Swick.."no, Im in great shape & i feel good" ..."no you look ******* scary skinny"... GSP would murder him where & when ever he wants to....


He was 2 small for lightheavyweight and middleweight but in both of those division's he did pretty well. If Swick beats Kampmannn then a Swick vs GSP fight is coming up and since i keep my self warm at night with swicks nut hairs, i will have to bet the house on him.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Neither Swick nor Kampmann stands a chance. I mean GSP isn't invincible but at 170 he's pretty damn close. I just can't wait until Swick or Kampmann becomes the new number one contender and the vocal minority begins to point out that they hold the key to defeating GSP just like Alves did, and just like BJ did, and just like Fitch did, and just like Koscheck did, etc. etc.


----------



## Pantera (Jul 12, 2009)

*GSP standup*

Although I'm a fan of GSP, it is obvious he has no stand up game. Tonight was a perfect example. He went backwards, afraid to go toe to toe with Alves. This is smart, since he has a weak stand up game. He is a wrestler, and wrestlers do what wrestlers do--shoot for the takedown, and only strike when they have you on your back. Otherwise, they are afraid to stand and fight. This makes for another victory, but, yawn, I want my champion to be able to stand and fight on his own two feet. And by the way, WTF was the corner of GSP talking about? Watch my hand go up and down, breathe and think of butterflies, you are so perfect Mr. St. Pierrre.....give me break. I wish GSP had the intestinal fortitude to impose his will in a stand up war, but again, he is smart to run away, shoot, and only fight when the wrestler in him allows it....


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

MetalMunkey said:


> Man, who in the WW class is gonna beat GSP?? I don't think there is a fighter with the skill set. I can't think of a fighter who can handle how GSP puts it all together and has the cardio in case they do posess the skill. Aside from that I was pretty bored watching this fight. Just the same thing over and over.


I agree, but that was because, as another poster said, it is totally one sided. Alves looked almost amateurish. GSP dominated him so badly, that it became boring.

however, credit to Alves for surviving all 5 rounds.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Pantera said:


> Although I'm a fan of GSP, it is obvious he has no stand up game. Tonight was a perfect example. He went backwards, afraid to go toe to toe with Alves. This is smart, since he has a weak stand up game. He is a wrestler, and wrestlers do what wrestlers do--shoot for the takedown, and only strike when they have you on your back. Otherwise, they are afraid to stand and fight. This makes for another victory, but, yawn, I want my champion to be able to stand and fight on his own two feet. And by the way, WTF was the corner of GSP talking about? Watch my hand go up and down, breathe and think of butterflies, you are so perfect Mr. St. Pierrre.....give me break. I wish GSP had the intestinal fortitude to impose his will in a stand up war, but again, he is smart to run away, shoot, and only fight when the wrestler in him allows it....




GSP knocked Alves the **** down on multiple occasions. And Alves landed maybe 2-3 total decent leg kicks (which he's reknown for), and the rest of the time GSP caught the leg and threw a huge hook that landed.

I hate Canada just as much as you guys, but GSP is a phenomenal fighter who keeps getting better and better. No need to pretend he's lacking in any aspect, when he is not.


----------



## Jefferson10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*GSP reshowed that he is the best pfp fighter in the world*

His fight absolutely shocked me. I knew he was really good, but I was terrified that he was going to get knocked out. The whole fight he controlled it and was never in trouble. I dont see anyone ever beating him expect for maybe Anderson Silva but thats cause Silva is ALOT taller and with silva and those long legs, I cant see GSP taking him down easy.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

GSP is one of the best pfp fighters.

Fedor and Silva are up there too with him.

And no, GSP will get demolished by spider.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a hard time imagning who can beat him, and right now I won't say he is the top p4p fighter in the world, but I will say that he may be the most complete fighter in the world. If we want to start talking p4p then let him go up a weight class and have some fights and see if he still does as well. I actually think he would still do well at 185.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I can't see GSP beating Silva, but he is a future hall of famer. I can't see anyone else beating him any time soon. The fact that he fought without even hinting at his groin injury is crazy. Especially against Alves. Props to GSP, once again.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Nope. He's just managing 'is riddum.





swpthleg said:


> Many people believe that it unleashes a particularly lethal type of riddum.



LMFAO

I was feeling pretty dirty after watching how stupid Mir's game plan was (WENT FOR TAKE DOWNS?! WTFFFFFF), but now I'm almost in tears from laughing


tomorrow I will figure out how to +rep you my friend.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

MetalMunkey said:


> Man, who in the WW class is gonna beat GSP?? I don't think there is a fighter with the skill set. I can't think of a fighter who can handle how GSP puts it all together and has the cardio in case they do posess the skill. Aside from that I was pretty bored watching this fight. Just the same thing over and over.



I dont think he would do that good in the mw division. He showed that he has good takedowns but often alves could standup because he was stronger. A mw like marquardt would get back to feet much easier and gsp would have trouble to take him down. And I think gsps standup would be even more backpaddeling against mws. I see him losing against the top mws.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Uchaaa said:


> I dont think he would do that good in the mw division. He showed that he has good takedowns but often alves could standup because he was stronger. A mw like marquardt would get back to feet much easier and gsp would have trouble to take him down. And I think gsps standup would be even more backpaddeling against mws. I see him losing against the top mws.


That would be interesting as they train together. GSP is strong enough to compete at 185, but it'll certainly be a lot tougher. This guy has such amazing conditioning that it barely looks like he's breaking a sweat. Quite impressed with his performance tonight especially gutting it out with the injury in the 3rd. 

Anybody know what happened to his right elbow...


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

Jefferson10 said:


> *I dont see anyone ever beating him *expect for maybe Anderson Silva but thats cause Silva is ALOT taller and with silva and those long legs, I cant see GSP taking him down easy.


Really?:confused02:


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

this is now the GSP Era for the WW Division.....


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

gsp put up a great performance against a very dangerous opponent. i still don't see him as no1 p4p though. you see, gsp has dominated his toughest opponents, sure but he's been unable to finish them. both a.silva and fedor demolished their divisions top fighters and stopped each opponent early.

as it stands i have it as fedor>gsp>silva. if silva can finish griffin like he has done to top fighters in the past he'll leapfrog gsp and fedor.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I do not consider him the best pfp and I dont think that his performance was so great. He showed that he can takedown anyone in the ww division at will and the he can neglect damage by backpaddeling. But alves stood up many times and I think his striking was better than gsps. Gsp cant finish on the ground and he doesnt inflict damage on the feet against top strikers.


----------



## lazer (Apr 8, 2007)

it wasn't my favourite GSP fight ...but i think he fought a very smart fight for who he was going against. It seemed like he had a game plan and stuck to it and on his feet he avoided damage in close.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

why is there one of these threads after every event?


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Uchaaa said:


> I do not consider him the best pfp and I dont think that his performance was so great. He showed that he can takedown anyone in the ww division at will and the he can neglect damage by backpaddeling. But alves stood up many times and I think his striking was better than gsps. Gsp cant finish on the ground and he doesnt inflict damage on the feet against top strikers.


 Uh, what? Alves is a good striker and a dangerous one, but he got smashed. You seriously thought Alves striking was better? No disprespect intended, but I'm pretty sure the point of striking is hitting people while not getting hit yourself. Alves face looked like a catchers mitt at the end of the fight and GSP was as usual, virtually unmarked. GSP knocked Alves down striking several times, and Alves never hurt GSP a single time in the fight. I really don't understand how Alves striking could have been better in a fight he was knocked down repeatedly in, and lost 50-44. 

GSP doesn't have a long list of highlight reel knockouts, so I guess thats why this is still happening, but ask Alves what he thinks of GSP's striking.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Until he fights out of his comfort zone (170) you cannot regard him as the best p4p fighter as far as im concerned. Silva has gone up a weight and won and if he does it again next month then theres no doubting he is the best p4p in the ufc. Fedor imo is still number one then Silva


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Uchaaa said:


> But alves stood up many times and I think his striking was better than gsps. Gsp cant finish on the ground and he doesnt inflict damage on the feet against top strikers.


Alves striking better? There's nothing to say to this other than lol. WTF are you on? GSP knocked him down repeatedly and never got touched so how the hell can Alves stand up possibly be better?


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

*Is there anything left for GSP at WW?*

I think I know the answer to this, but I'll put it out there anyway. Can anyone give me a reason why GSP's next fight shouldn't be Anderson Silva?

I can think of a couple guys who might give GSP trouble in a year or two, but right now is there anyone who can challenge him at WW? 

I used to think a superfight with Silva-GSP would be a mistake, because I thought GSP had no chance. Now, after GSP destroying everything in his path after the second Serra fight, and Silva looking bored in his last two fights, I think GSP has a chance. I still think Silva would be a huge favorite, but GSP would have a chance, which is more than I thought before.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I respect the hell out of GSP, and while I may catch some flak for this. I think his fights are starting to look like carbon copies of each other. I'm okay with wrestling, and using it as your main weapon, but follow up. 25 minutes of bullying a guy on his back isn't that impressive to me. I'm in fact more impressed by Fitch and Alves who were able to avoid being finished for that long.

Again, GSP is incredilbe... and without question top 5 pound for pound, but I now beleive fully that Anderson will dismantle him if he makes that jump... and I think GSP knows that too.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Rogan claimed during the broadcast last night that Joe Silva (UFC matchmaker in case some people don't know) said that GSP's next fight would be the winner of Swick-Kampmann. Obviously GSP would be a monstrous favourite against either and I think it is safe to say he has cleaned out his division. 

I agree with your assessment, a fight with Silva would be far more interesting to me than him crushing Swick or Kampmann. Frankly Fitch probably deserves a rematch more than any other WW but again there is no real reason to think the fight would be any different than the first one. 

Silva-GSP please Dana/Joe Silva!

FWIW I think Silva would win as well but I want to find out.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

A fight with Silva does two things, makes us fans happy, and shows GSP that he has no choice but to stay a WW. Yeah, it would be good for rankings in the pound for pound section, but you gotta think that Gsp is thinking about his career, and maybe this isn't something he really needs.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

After that performance against the top contender in Alves, a fight with the winner of Swick and Kampmann would be a step down for him, imo. I think he really should start thinking about moving up to middleweight if he wants to test himself.

EDIT: btw, what has Mike Goldberg been smoking? he said that GSP hasn't been on his back in 3 years... and I seem to remember GSP being on his back against Koscheck and Fitch.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think he should stay right where he is....and continue his legacy....Now that doesnt mean Im against a super fight at 185 between him and Aderson...which I would pick GSP to win...


but its clear when you hear GSP speak he intends on setting records and doing things in this sport no one has.....:thumbsup: He only walks around at 185 so he is small for that division....


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i think its hilarious that all they talked about in the promo was alves is a great wrestler, he isnt gonna be taken down. He was taken down almost instantly and for the rest of the fight. He was completely dominated.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I think he should stay right where he is....and continue his legacy....Now that doesnt mean Im against a super fight at 185 between him and Aderson...which I would pick GSP to win...



I'm not saying he should dive headfirst into a fight with Silva right away at 185. He should test the waters first against some good competition like Nate Marquardt or even Thales Leites.


----------



## FactioNN (Aug 4, 2007)

GMK13 said:


> i think its hilarious that all they talked about in the promo was alves is a great wrestler, he isnt gonna be taken down. He was taken down almost instantly and for the rest of the fight. He was completely dominated.


I think Thiago has good takedown defense but GSP is on a hole other level of taking people to the mat.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

hellholming said:


> I'm not saying he should dive headfirst into a fight with Silva right away at 185. He should test the waters first against some good competition like Nate Marquardt or even Thales Leites.


 
I think he should stay at 170 and just go fight Anderson....he is that good.....:thumbsup: We'll see...


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

FactioNN said:


> I think Thiago has good takedown defense but GSP is on a hole other level of taking people to the mat.


Exactly. Kudos to GSP, he totally outclassed Alves. It wasn't my favourite GSP fight but in my mind he basically stopped Alves being dangerous, he stopped him from being able to do anything at all. As a hardcore Alves supporter I'm gutted but I've got to hand it to GSP. I still think Alves will be champ one day.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thiago was quoted as saying if GSp tries to take him down he has somthin for that too.....

Did anyone notice exactly what that was??:confused02:


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Thiago was quoted as saying if GSp tries to take him down he has somthin for that too.....
> 
> Did anyone notice exactly what that was??:confused02:


Giving GSP a groin pull?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

aerius said:


> Giving GSP a groin pull?


 
gotcha.....:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Woohoo! That's excellent fuel for the run I'm about to attempt.

I will be helping GSP recover from this terrible injury. Mad skills will be required, but I think I'm up to it.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I think he should stay at 170 and just go fight Anderson....he is that good.....:thumbsup: We'll see...


Yes, I think you have a good point ... train as he always does but this time no worries about cutting weight ... if he ends up fighting at 170, or 180, so what ... Alves, according to Rogan last night, supposedly was close to 200lbs stepping into the ring ... didn't stop GSP from grabbing him by the arse and "ragdolling" him all over the ring for 5 rounds.

Not saying he will do that to Silva, but he wasn't suppose to be able to do that with Alves either.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Thiago was quoted as saying if GSp tries to take him down he has somthin for that too.....
> 
> Did anyone notice exactly what that was??:confused02:


hehe. I know its rhetorical, but when he said it in the build up video, it showed him doing the huge intercept knee. Didn't seem to pull that one out though. I'd hate to be Thiago's next opponent...


----------



## shwick (Jul 12, 2009)

Gsp! Gsp! Gsp!


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

SuicideJohnson said:


> I'd hate to be Thiago's next opponent...


Ditto. He showed a lot of heart by going through the 5 rounds and his cardio was impressive. I'm hoping this fight helps him get even better.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> I respect the hell out of GSP, and while I may catch some flak for this. I think his fights are starting to look like carbon copies of each other. I'm okay with wrestling, and using it as your main weapon, but follow up. 25 minutes of bullying a guy on his back isn't that impressive to me. I'm in fact more impressed by Fitch and Alves who were able to avoid being finished for that long.




You're more impressed by Alves getting his nose bloody, face smashed up, black eyes, taken down so many times it made me dizzy, and neutralized so much that he never attempted one submission? Alves was scared and went in hardcore defense mode, it's impossible to finish someone when they've commited to losing.


I'd also like to say that GSP fights are sort of repetitive, but that's his "riddum." Really, that's no joke. His rythym is to outstrike, then take down and control his opponents, over and over. Sort of like Lyoto Machida's fights are boring, but it's his rythym, and it makes him unstoppable.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

GSP talked like he wanted to be the greatest ever before the fight, but when they ask a true warrior if they want to step up and fight Anderson you dont say Uh.. Well.. I dunno... UH I gotta gain some weight then Maybe.. Uh who Knows?... Uh it coulf happen. 

If you say that to a guy like Henderson or someone who is a real warrior they say f-ck yah Ill fight him bring him on. I just thought George sounded like a little girl here, he is obviously better than everyone in his division, even if he won by blanket lately, he has to step up and be confident about it. His fight was weak as hell tonight, not impressed I already knew he could wreslte.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> GSP talked like he wanted to be the greatest ever before the fight, but when they ask a true warrior if they want to step up and fight Anderson you dont say Uh.. Well.. I dunno... UH I gotta gain some weight then Maybe.. Uh who Knows?... Uh it coulf happen.
> 
> If you say that to a guy like Henderson or someone who is a real warrior they say f-ck yah Ill fight him bring him on. I just thought George sounded like a little girl here, he is obviously better than everyone in his division, even if he won by blanket lately, he has to step up and be confident about it. His fight was weak as hell tonight, not impressed I already knew he could wreslte.


 

well you left out the part where he out struck a striker that was touted as better.......clearly not, he wrestled a guy to the ground (lost count at 8)...that supposedly was totally prepared to deal with that...:confused02:

As far as Anderson goes.....GSP isn't really gonna just call out another fighter from a diff division....with that said, there is no part of me that feels as though GSP is intimidated by Anderson.....


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

hellholming said:


> I'm not saying he should dive headfirst into a fight with Silva right away at 185. He should test the waters first against some good competition like Nate Marquardt or even Thales Leites.


GSP trains with Marquardt so I doubt that match would ever happen.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> GSP talked like he wanted to be the greatest ever before the fight, but when they ask a true warrior if they want to step up and fight Anderson you dont say Uh.. Well.. I dunno... UH I gotta gain some weight then Maybe.. Uh who Knows?... Uh it coulf happen.
> 
> If you say that to a guy like Henderson or someone who is a real warrior they say f-ck yah Ill fight him bring him on.


Well, that doesnt make much sense.
Georges Is a _true warrior_, so If he's gonna fight Anderson he wants to actually fight him not defend himself for 15-25 minutes.

If he feels he needs to gain weight to do this, then thats what he's gonne do. 
Not be foolish and step In there with a guy who outweighs him 25-30lbs on fight night and Is concidered the best fighter In MMA just to get his ass kicked.

When GSP accepts this fight (you know It will happen) Im sure he will come prepared and actually turn this into a great fight.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> I love watching him move around the octagon. He is incredible on his feet. If he hadn't gone into MMA he'd have been a boxer or figure skater or something.
> 
> OK maybe not a figure skater, due to the lack of ass kicking, but you know what I mean.


You just want to get with him, its soo obvious


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I was really impressed with alves in this fight he fought off several takedowns from possibly the best wrestler in mma and despite how much weight he cuts he didn't gas going 5 rounds. This kid is going to be an unstoppable monster of the Anderson Silva variety some day.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

steveo412 said:


> GSP talked like he wanted to be the greatest ever before the fight, but when they ask a true warrior if they want to step up and fight Anderson you dont say Uh.. Well.. I dunno... UH I gotta gain some weight then Maybe.. Uh who Knows?... Uh it coulf happen.
> 
> If you say that to a guy like Henderson or someone who is a real warrior they say f-ck yah Ill fight him bring him on. I just thought George sounded like a little girl here, he is obviously better than everyone in his division, even if he won by blanket lately, he has to step up and be confident about it. His fight was weak as hell tonight, not impressed I already knew he could wreslte.


You forgot the part where hes currrently injured so bad that he had to limp after the fight. And what did he say? He said he wanted some time to heal and gain weight before he rushed into the 185 division. Quit trying to twist it into something its not.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

Another display of a perfect combination of MMA elements. 
GSP is great in his kickboxing. Amazing footwork with the classic "stick and move" style. Just the right strategy for the stalking Thiago. GSP abused Alves with the jab. It was even GSP that landed the most leg kicks. Even knocked him down with the straight right. 

The defense and offense of Alves is disrupted by the GSP takedowns. It is really difficult to get anything going if you are troubled with those sudden takedowns. When Alves stand-up starting to heat up, GSP takes him down almost at will. By then, Alves is on reset... he needs to find his offensive rhythm again... just to be taken down again. 

GSP has perfected his technique. Damn! I wonder who can beat him at welter!?


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

Did anyone else feel really bad for GSP during the post fight interview in the octagon with Joe? You could tell he was in immense pain. Joe should have just told him to go and get taken care of and not make him stand and suffer.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i sriously want o see cung le in the UFC and fighting at WW. that would be a GREAT fight


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

jcal said:


> You just want to get with him, its soo obvious


Who *doesn't* want a red wine-flavored taste of GSP??? 

'E 'ave 'is own 'arem in compounds near all 'is many 'omes.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

If GSP is snatching 100 lb dumbells for multiple repititions now, how much stronger can he be with another 20lbs :|


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am not saying he shouldnt do it the right way, and gain the weight properly so he is prepared for the fight. I am saying he should start talking like he actually wants to make this fight happen. People have been suggesting this fight for a long time. I think he should actually show that he wants it to happen.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

I know Thiago Alves lost, but I think that a match against Anderson Silva would be pretty interesting. (I'm pretty sure this fight would never happen though)


----------



## JBL (Aug 27, 2007)

tyler90wm said:


> I know Thiago Alves lost, but I think that a match against Anderson Silva would be pretty interesting. (I'm pretty sure this fight would never happen though)


I don't think Thiago has anything for Anderson honestly...


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

I honestly think Alves _could _beat GSP.
I personally was expecting him to be more agressive in that fight, but he tried to be tactical - which is understandable against an opponent such as GSP - but it's not Alves' strong suite. If he had come out swinging, i think the outcome of the fight might of been different.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

JackAbraham34 said:


> I honestly think Alves _could _beat GSP.
> I personally was expecting him to be more agressive in that fight, but he tried to be tactical - which is understandable against an opponent such as GSP - but it's not Alves' strong suite. If he had come out swinging, i think the outcome of the fight might of been different.


Actually, he did come out swinging 

But he got negated by leg kicks and takedowns.

When Alves moved forward he couldnt predict if GSP was gonna tool him with a punch-inside leg kick combo while fading back... or if GSP was going to step into him and take him to the mat.

At the beginning of each round you can see Alves come out with a vengeance... only to have him return to his corner as a guy mentally broken.

If Alves pressed the action too much, he got taken down...if he tried to counterpunch, he ate jabs and leg kicks.

Alves' leg kicks never became a factor because GSP negated them with leg kicks of his own...
And Alves' striking game was negated by takedowns and lateral movement while counter punching.

Being even MORE agressive would have just left him more open and GSP mighta gotten the KO instead of just the decision.


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes,maybe so but i dont feel it was the same Alves i've seen destroy so many others in that octagon.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

JackAbraham34 said:


> Yes,maybe so but i dont feel it was the same Alves i've seen destroy so many others in that octagon.


Could be the case... Alves had to make 170 lbs right bang on the dot for the title bout... without the usual 1 lb allowance... so he could have already been zapped out...

... but the guy did last 5 rounds AND managed to get to his feet many times... so I dunno.


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah. He's A BIG weight cutter and has never been the 5 rounds before im surprised he lasted that long. I do think he will be the champion sooner or later though.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

JackAbraham34 said:


> Yes,maybe so but i dont feel it was the same Alves i've seen destroy so many others in that octagon.


Thats because he wasnt fighting one of the guys he has destroyed In the past.

He was fighting (IMO) the top p4p fighter In the world


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

N1™ said:


> i sriously want o see cung le in the UFC and fighting at WW. that would be a GREAT fight


You can't mean a great fight against GSP? GSP would take him down and pummel him without breaking a sweat. That fight would be absurdly lopsided.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

So are we about done with the whole "Alves is stronger than GSP" thing?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

vandalian said:


> So are we about done with the whole "Alves is stronger than GSP" thing?


I seriously hope so. He might be able to bench/squat/clean... more than GSP, but that doesn't matter one bit.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP is such a complete athlete, with scary versatility, beast mode and drive, that it doesn't matter much if Alves is stronger than him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> I am not saying he shouldnt do it the right way, and gain the weight properly so he is prepared for the fight. I am saying he should start talking like he actually wants to make this fight happen. People have been suggesting this fight for a long time. I think he should actually show that he wants it to happen.


 
He was quoted as saying, GSP, that his division was "stacked" and he has to see what management and the UFC want him to do. I have a question though, why should he move up???

why not continue to build his legacy at 170??? Plus when you mentioned that he was like hesitant towards the moving up and that the behavior wasnt champion like........due was wincing in pain looking all over the place but at Rogan, just finished fighting, and is still gettin his breath.......

He didnt say he was against it he said it comes down to being the right time........

As you stated above you dontr think he should do it right away so let the guy work with a strength and conditioning coach and then fight Anderson.....but every fighter isnt compelled to move up simply cuz they keep winning at their weight....regardless of what people want to see.....why not a catch weight??? Or why not anderson at 170.......

Obviously Anderson walks around heavier than 185 and GSP walks around at 184 he said....so maybe GSP see himself as the BJ Penn in that matchup between him and Anderson....:thumbsup:


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

vandalian said:


> So are we about done with the whole "Alves is stronger than GSP" thing?


Actually, I still think that Alves is stronger but GSP is more efficient in using is strength.
In fairness to Alves, he did better than I thought. GSP somehow had a hard time controlling Thiago on the ground.
Alves managed to get back up with his explosive scrambles. And he did it more than thrice (I think)! Now, how often do you see that against GSP!? 
This Thiago Alves is still young... he'll be back in title contention.
He needs to improve a lot on takedown defense. He is a sucker for single-to-double leg takedowns!


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

patojag said:


> Actually, I still think that Alves is stronger but GSP is more efficient in using is strength.
> In fairness to Alves, he did better than I thought. GSP somehow had a hard time controlling Thiago on the ground.
> Alves managed to get back up with his explosive scrambles. And he did it more than thrice (I think)! Now, how often do you see that against GSP!?
> This Thiago Alves is still young... he'll be back in title contention.
> He needs to improve a lot on takedown defense. He is a sucker for single-to-double leg takedowns!


Exactly ! He is very young. No, he is not at GSP's level now but with time he will be. I can guarantee he will be champion in the next ... 2 years ? maybe 3. But sooner or later he WILL be champ.I dont think we've seen the last of this kid.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

patojag said:


> Actually, I still think that Alves is stronger but GSP is more efficient in using is strength.
> In fairness to Alves, he did better than I thought. GSP somehow had a hard time controlling Thiago on the ground.
> Alves managed to get back up with his explosive scrambles. And he did it more than thrice (I think)! Now, how often do you see that against GSP!?
> This Thiago Alves is still young... he'll be back in title contention.
> He needs to improve a lot on takedown defense. He is a sucker for single-to-double leg takedowns!


I give mad props to Alves for getting up as many times as he did.

But I disagree that Alves is a 'sucker for takedowns'... simply put, you cant be a 'leg striker' and not put yourself into a position where you will be taken down... those two go hand and hand.

Alves is still young (25), but GSP is young as well (28)... its not as if age will come into play between these two... and both still have evolving games.

IMHO, so long as GSP is in the top spot... Alves will find himself waiting in the wings.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

attention said:


> Alves is still young (25), but GSP is young as well (28)... its not as if age will come into play between these two... and both still have evolving games.
> 
> IMHO, so long as GSP is in the top spot... Alves will find himself waiting in the wings.


I agree. "Alves is the future" talk needs to be grounded. They're both young guys and GSP is better. Alves has more than a puncher's chance to take Georges out, but keep in mind that Georges would practically be guaranteed an immediate rematch, as it would be a rubber match. And if Alves were to lose his next potential fight with Georges, he'd no longer be up for title-contention, much the same way Franklin is as long as Silva is champion.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

attention said:


> I give mad props to Alves for getting up as many times as he did.
> 
> But I disagree that Alves is a 'sucker for takedowns'... simply put, you cant be a 'leg striker' and not put yourself into a position where you will be taken down... those two go hand and hand.
> 
> ...


 
Alves was quoted as saying that if GSP tries to take me down a got a few tricks for him there as well......he said that on the countdown.......

What the hell was he talking about exactly???? Serious question....:confused02:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd like to know, as well. 

I'm kinda disappointed that Alves' camp is making excuses about his weight cut, rather than simply acknowledging the fact GSP was a better fighter on Saturday night.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Alves was quoted as saying that if GSP tries to take me down a got a few tricks for him there as well......he said that on the countdown.......
> 
> What the hell was he talking about exactly???? Serious question....:confused02:


I don't think he knew, TBH. And we've established that it wasn't the groin pull.


----------



## RSSMOOTH (Jul 15, 2009)

GSP is a tremendous righter. He really does get better every time you see him. I really didn't Alves had anything but a puncher's chance against GSP. Alves is very one-dimensional albeit that one-dimension he has is really scary. 
However if he doesn't start cross-training better he's not going to be really successful against other balanced fighters.


----------



## The Ditch (Feb 10, 2009)

Alves has a lot of potential, I could see this guy being a big star in the future, that being said he was outclassed pretty big in this fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

RSSMOOTH said:


> GSP is a tremendous righter. He really does get better every time you see him. I really didn't Alves had anything but a puncher's chance against GSP. Alves is very one-dimensional albeit that one-dimension he has is really scary.
> However if he doesn't start cross-training better he's not going to be really successful against other balanced fighters.





The Ditch said:


> Alves has a lot of potential, I could see this guy being a big star in the future, that being said he was outclassed pretty big in this fight.


 

Welcome guys.....:thumbsup: I think Alves will get better and learn from his mistakes like Georges said........He def needs to work on TDD and I personally think he should fight at 185......He was 190 the night of the fight......he walks around at like 203......


----------



## The Ditch (Feb 10, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Welcome guys.....:thumbsup: I think Alves will get better and learn from his mistakes like Georges said........*He def needs to work on TDD and I personally think he should fight at 185......He was 190 the night of the fight......he walks around at like 203......*


Definitely something he should think about though it didn't seem that the cutting had much of an effect on him, his cardio and strength were great well into the 5th round.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Thiago doesn't have the reach and the height to go up to 185. He's got the frame of a 155er when you think about it (5'9", reach 70"). I think he should stay at 170, lose a few lbs and make the weight cut easier for himself.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Thiago doesn't have the reach and the height to go up to 185. He's got the frame of a 155er when you think about it (5'9", reach 70"). I think he should stay at 170, lose a few lbs and make the weight cut easier for himself.


Agreed. Not to mention when your main key to victory is striking, the 185 division ruler probably isn't your best shot at claiming the title...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Thiago doesn't have the reach and the height to go up to 185. He's got the frame of a 155er when you think about it (5'9", reach 70"). I think he should stay at 170, lose a few lbs and make the weight cut easier for himself.





All_In_GSP said:


> Agreed. Not to mention when your main key to victory is striking, the 185 division ruler probably isn't your best shot at claiming the title...


 
I gotta admitt I think the weight cut isnt simple, as I've said I live down here in FLA with him we went to the same school and I see the dude out all the time(surrouned by ladies I might add)...and he walks around at like 203-205 its crazy cuz he does have the fram of a 155er but he's phuckin huge when you see him in person...

I dont buy that weight cut B/S which has been proven now to be a MYTH...but i must say thats gotta be a hard cut and I imagine he starts really early, but being 170 one day and 190 the next night is wild......:confused02:


----------

